# KL's Popularity Poll [141]: Minato Namikaze



## Immortal (Aug 4, 2013)

​

One-hundred and forty-first poll, Minato Namikaze. Vote on 1-10 based on how much you like the character including plot relevance, jutsu, design etc. Voting 1 or 10 to change the average is frowned upon and only votes in the poll will count. This poll will be closed a week from now.

Check out what polls are up and what previous characters scored here.

This poll will be open for the next 7 days.




*Keep this thread civil. Any voters who are reprimanded by the moderators or myself in this thread are subject to having their vote nullified.​*


----------



## Undead (Aug 4, 2013)

And now Minato arrives. Let the fun begin.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2013)

a glorious 1 of course

hehe my vote was the second one

I will state my reasons for the score later

I am actually serious here. I will not attack his fans, its not worth it.

Edit: Minato is a very.....how to say it......clean character. Yellow Flash because he likes to flash his impeccable face and cloak. Cloak like this can actually be a hindrance when its waving around, unlike the Akatsuki ones. 

His personality is not appealing at all. Yes I said it, 600+ chapters in he finally has one. He is way too respectful, seems to be timid and most of all - naive and childish in some aspects. This is a Hokage we are talking about. Yes I know Hashirama lets his brother kick him around and is a big goof. I dont see him spilling out all those ridiculous jutsu names during a battle though.

Minato is inconsistent too. His ruthless and to the point deadliness has been toned down significantly to make him even more sympathetic. Can you imagine this guy reciting those damn jutsu names while not delivering fatal blows and having conversation with his enemies? Yea, not the same as in Kakashi Gaiden.

What he did with Kyuubi and Naruto was dumb IMO. He is a believer in a prophecy, fuck him. 

Lastly Kushina is not that hot


----------



## Daxter (Aug 4, 2013)

5/10; He's bland and I'm not really interested in much of what he does. I think he's pretty and his abilities, while overrated/overwanked, are kind of cool. I wish he had... something _more_ to him.

So yeah, meh.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 4, 2013)

5/10

I like his design, and his personality is fairly amicable.
Like Itachi though, Kishimoto seems insistent on ramming him down our throats and reminding us of how 'perfect' he is. Authors playing favourites is a big 'turn off'.
His more hardcore fans are also very repelling.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 4, 2013)

10/10 love this man, would recommend.

His personality is fun, and it's nice that the main character's daddy isn't perfect, but is capable of both making mistakes and acknowledging them. Also it's nice that the same daddy isn't taken too seriously, and isn't some annoying distant, stoic macho figure to please.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 4, 2013)

2 instead of 1.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Aug 4, 2013)

10/10 he has his flaws sure,but he is an amusing kind of character and the way he names his techniques is absolutely adorable. A great guy


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 4, 2013)

Terrible character. No personality to speak of despite having such an important role in the story. Minato's_ one _defining characteristic was used by Hashirama before him. He's just a really sloppy comic relief character who we are supposed to find badass.  

His backstory is essentially non-existent. All we know is that he wanted to be Hokage as a kid, like 50% of the cast, and he rescued Kushina, who he later married. It's like Kishimoto himself didn't care enough about _the hero's father_ to write him a story. That doesn't say much for how good a character is.

At least a fodder with no characterization isn't supposed to have good characterization. Minato fails to fulfill his role in the manga on every level. 

On minor levels, character design is ugly and his jutsu are all ripoffs, though he won't admit it.

1.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 4, 2013)

9/10 For the golden boy 

Like the character design, as simple as it is. It's..Mostly the jacket 

His skillset is a favorite of mine. Smooth, tactical, and incredibly potent without being over the top. 

Nice personality. Cool and collected with quirks is something I can dig. Even relate to, to an extent.


----------



## RBL (Aug 4, 2013)

terrible character.

i've change my opinion about him, i'm going to be cool and i'll give him

2/10


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 4, 2013)

10/10 because minato


----------



## Vice (Aug 4, 2013)

Neither hate him or like him, that makes him a 5/10 for me. +1 for being able to rustle the jimmies of Itachi fans.


----------



## Addy (Aug 4, 2013)

10/10 

i know he will get a low score because he has yet to show his guns yet and bandwagners but i will support him 

pika.......... your happy, aren't you?


----------



## eurytus (Aug 4, 2013)

3/10 bland and dull. Nothing unlikable though


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2013)

Addy said:


> 10/10
> 
> i know he will get a low score because he has yet to show his guns yet and bandwagners but i will support him
> 
> pika.......... your happy, aren't you?



Why you care about bandwagoners?


----------



## Magician (Aug 4, 2013)

9/10

Cause fuck it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 4, 2013)

Voted 7

- great character , nice personality
- good jutsu and very skillful
- dont like him when he just poses its lame....
- KCM asspull , kishi you could have just said that he has yin chakra from kurama.....
- marks forever but didnt kill obito when he had the chance , why the hell ????? 
- kishi makes him love to much sasuke , sasuke kun that blah blah ,  
- fastest ninja ever.... its cool and his battles are nice

The strong reason i gave a 7 is the poses that he does , man it sucks balls when he does that its like superman and i hate that guy


----------



## Prototype (Aug 4, 2013)

1/10. I just can't find anyway to become interested in his character.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 4, 2013)

1/10 he looks like a Barbie, all of his jutsus are cheap, terrible father and worse teacher, Mr. Illcreateanopening go home you suck


----------



## Trojan (Aug 4, 2013)

10

The best by far after narudo!


----------



## Nic (Aug 4, 2013)

6/10.  A boring sue, who had one epic moment giving up his life for his son.


----------



## Moeka (Aug 4, 2013)

5/10
Nice hair!


----------



## SLB (Aug 4, 2013)

10/10

He's Naruto's dad and shit... Pretty strong and plot relevant even when he was dead (although being the daddy of the main character makes that mandatory). Plus he ain't an Uchiha. That's good.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 4, 2013)

Uchiha Sue vs. Bland Sue...hmmm...I gave both 2/10. I just plain don't care for Mary Sue type characters. The fandoms make me like both characters even less...


----------



## Olivia (Aug 4, 2013)

I'll give him a five. I don't like his (lack of) personality, but I think his powers are (somewhat) cool.


----------



## santanico (Aug 4, 2013)

I always liked his design, but his character is lackluster, bland and was overestimated 6/10


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 4, 2013)

Second worst character in the manga, after Itachi

1/10


----------



## kuruizaki (Aug 4, 2013)

he's great and all.

it's still funny how he revealed himself as naruto's father after 400++ chapters. lol.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 4, 2013)

10/10
I love father son relationships in stories, I also like when the father is stronger than the son and his power level is made into a myth like in most shonen series. 

I m no bandwagoner I have liked minato ever since he was a myth in the series, until he was revealed, and that Hiraishin level 2 sealed the deal.I will say I love his design, mostly the cape,cool tactical fighting style( more ninja-esque than most of the characters, and lastly super-speed or teleportation is my favorite power in fantasy( hence I enjoy games like ninja gaiden and prototype)As for comics,flash!! speed,locomotion, good character design, less talkative and straightforward(tobirama and Yellow flash).


Oh and NO BLOODLINE LIMIT, gives him the greatest boost for me,even though hes a genius @copying.lol.I like underdogs who become overdogs,more entertaining to me than someone who has everything handed to them from birth.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 4, 2013)

10/10. 

His sperm cell created a God.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 4, 2013)

1/10 i dont like him that much!
beside this i read lot too much 'hiraishin GG' in the battledome!


----------



## eluna (Aug 4, 2013)

8/10 -2 for comparing Sakura to Kushina


----------



## Zoan Marco (Aug 4, 2013)

1/10, although he's the #1 plagiarizer.


----------



## dynasaur (Aug 4, 2013)

Was waiting for this poll. I used to like Minato, then it turned to hate. Now I love him again when it seems like everybody hates him now. Lol. I voted 10/10.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 4, 2013)

10/10 

Love his recent presence, looking out for our heroes


----------



## Vanadius (Aug 4, 2013)

Unfortunately, I have to agree with the consensus that Minato is a bland, boring character.

Minato received most of his character development during the Kushina flashback.  He was a completely normal kid.  No tragic backstory, no rivalries.  He was all colgate smiles.   

Then he tells us he wanted to become Hokage.  He never told us why.  At least with Naruto, it was to gain the acknowledgement of the village.  Naruto had a very compelling reason for his goal, especially when you see how horrible his current life was.  Minato does become Hokage, but we were never told what struggle he had to overcome to reach his goal.  It just appears that he wants to be Hokage, and then magically becomes one.

Later on, he somehow saves Kushina.  He says he likes her red hair, and Kushina immediately falls head over heels for him.   In romance, Minato easily gains the girl in the most cliched way ever imagined: the knight saving the damsel in distress.

I was never a fan of Minato's jutsus.  His summons are the same Toads that Jiraiya uses, although Kishi tells us that Gamabunta only truly respected the Fourth (more bland hype).  Jiraiya and Naruto already use toads, and toads fit their personalities far better than Minato.   Minato's Rasengan is a copy of the Tailed Beast Bomb.  His FTG is very clunky.  He throws a kunai and then teleports to it, plus he copied it from a) Tobirama, and b) the Summoning jutsu.  There appear to be no drawbacks to it.  I almost feel like he's some kind of Gadgeteer.  FTG never had the smoothness and elegance of Tobi's S/T jutsu.

It seems his only outstanding base ability is speed.  He's fast, but that's about it.   Without his cloak, he looks just like a Jounin with a Kunai.  His costume is also boring.  A cliche'd white cloak over the standard Konoha flak jacket and uniform.  It just seems lame.  

He rarely displays any emotion.  I also found it lame that during the Tobi fight, he manages to come up with a complete analysis of Tobi's jutsu, motives, and ideology after one attack.  Incredibly Mary Sue.   His personality is bland.  Either standard calm and smiling, or calm and determined.  He almost seems robotic, for lack of a better word.  Konoha/Alliance has an enemy...Minato ruthlessly and efficiently attacks him.  Like Itachi, he's a blind statist.  He'll just defend Konoha no matter what it does.

The father-son moments with Naruto were also lame.  He just keeps on trying to encourage his son to get a girlfriend.  I guess he's trying to be the "cool dad".  He did the same thing with Obito.

Everything about him is boring, cliche, unoriginal, or lame.  He's the flattest character in the series.  He wanted to become Hokage, he becomes Hokage, he defends Konoha, he loves his son.  That's it.  He's the most cookie-cutter, vanilla S-Class ninja I have ever seen.  I feel like Minato is more of a template for a Kage level character that Kishi just neglected to complete.  He's the "asauchi" of S-Class/Kage level shinobi.  Finally, his jutsu naming gimmick is also lame.

Final score: *2/10*.  I liked his conversation with Naruto about Tobidara's attack on Konoha.  That's about it.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hes one of my fav, but only when reading the battles

In battle his style is one of the most interesting to watch,along with Kamui Obito & Danzo,although Id love Kishi to explore more into his arsenal. Some elemental jutsus would be nice. And his combat personality is great too. A ruthless killing machine!

Outside of battle, not so much. Hes a perfectly good guy with almost no flaws, no struggle, no twist, etc. His backstory is non-existant. his death, while Kishi tried to make it look epic, to me it was lame & silly

Still his appearance design is great. I especially like the coat & the kunai shape

7/10


----------



## Revolution (Aug 4, 2013)

gave him an 8, should have given him a ten, but the way he approved of Hiruzen's actions brought him down a huge notch


----------



## JPongo (Aug 4, 2013)

10, just coz I can't give 11

No bloodline limit, no doujutsu, yet kicks ass and became an ultimate shinobi being Hokage of the strongest village.
Sparing A/B due to their familial relationship (jin) showed a soft-hearted side of this otherwise ruthless killer plus giving them a speech was such a bonus.
Now we get to see his little quirks that make him who he is and some tend to forget this guy reached the pinnacle of what shinobi aspire to be.
He accomplishes all this with a smile.
He's your best friend and your worst enemy.
Several plot-relevant characters have given him praise that's given him hype beyond feats but we're getting there.

He shines like a light of hope. He's very respectful of his elders and everyone else basically.  He's unselfish as he taught his sensei and student the rasengan.  He taught another Hokage the Shiki-Fuujin.  He taught his "bodyguards" hiraishin.  He's always put in a position to help someone (young Kakashi, comrades against Iwa, Kakashi/Rin, Kushina, baby Naruto, the village, Naruto against Pain, his comrades against A/B, the alliance from Juubidama, and now Naruto and Sasuke).

Some call him bland, I say they're just hating.  How can anyone give a 1 for the main character's father who was touted a genius and hero of the plot village?
How can anyone see what he did making Naruto a jin a travesty when that's what the manga is all about? Empowering your son coz he's Uzumaki who can handle the chakra, saving the village, giving your wife a chance to see Naruto, assist Naruto in controlling kyuubi, and most importantly having FAITH in your son to be a world-changer since they are a family of SHINOBI after all is all part of the plan on Naruto being the ultimate hero that he will be.

Where's the hate for Obito and Madara killing others for their own selfish and misguided intentions?
Where's the hate for all those who have partaken in making someone a jinchuuriki?
Hate for Minato is obviously misplaced and revengeful.

His character is a delicate balance of a ruthless killer when he needs to be and a respectful, caring and fun-loving family man who will do everything he can to help others.

Dare I say that I'm even more proud of Minato than Naruto is, lol.

More to come from Mr. BAMFlash as he SOLOs and BLITZES his way against all enemies.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 4, 2013)

One of the biggest bosses from this manga and the father from Naruto! 

10/10 easily!


----------



## Sage (Aug 4, 2013)

Without his seed there would be no plot, no life, no reason, no existence to a universe that never would have been. He isn't better than your fav... thats because he IS your fav!

he is the almighty creator.. 
the beginning and the end... 
the father you wish you had.. 
the reason why Uchiha's cry themselves to sleep at night... 
he is what legends are born of... 
he is a god amongst titans... :33
and a titan amongst gods... 
he eats nails for breakfast, makes love to your wife and shits victory... 
he is the reason you wake up every morning... 

The definition of perrrrrrrfection

*Minato Namikaze!* 

strap on your seat belt, hold on tight and prepare your body folks... you just entered the thunder dome! this will be the greatest day of your life... don't feel bad, when you get the sudden urge to rename your first born after him, its only natural.... don't struggle... he's already inside you.... Mmmm, ohhhh yeah... thats good... you're welcome!

There is no number high enough to rate his level of epic, but for the sake of this threads limitations 10/10 will do.


----------



## KingBoo (Aug 4, 2013)

+co-created naruto
+has cool teleport technique
+uses kunais/shurikens
+when he smiles, i feel happy and on top of the world. makes me want to brush my teeth 5 times a day, and after every meal.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 4, 2013)

I liked Minato when he was first introduced on panel vs. Tobi but after that, not so much.

He has no personality and his Jutsu barely spark my interest.

How relevant he is to the story and the main character, and how strong he is - makes it worse.

3.


----------



## ImSerious (Aug 4, 2013)

10/10 for the best character in the manga.


minato fuck my bitch.


----------



## αce (Aug 4, 2013)

lol this poll restored my faith in humanity


----------



## alcoholmixture (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't hate him and also don't like him.
 I liked him better though when he was there in the shadow of a distant past. At that time his personality traits were sufficient. 
 Now when he's here, he needs to become a character on his own, I feel that the hints Kishi has given me are not enough.
 I like the design and many of his scenes.
 6/10

 Also his anti-fanbase grows this fast?


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 4, 2013)

Arguably one of the best characters in the series. He represents what you can do without any haxed bloodline limit. Give him Senju/Uzumaki/Uchiha cells and he is on par with RS. 

Not to mention his sperm cell is actually RS reincarnated


----------



## ch1p (Aug 4, 2013)

The only thing I like is that sort of lame vibe, though Kishi seems to have limit it to stupid jutsu naming currently. I also like some of that Minato fan when he's chanelling the HoU, whose name I can't recal ATM, but he's the one that made the hair thread. He too makes me laugh. Other than that, boring character. 

I voted 2 because Abaniko was on 2 (edit: now sera as well!) and I like her (edit: them), otherwise I'd vote 3. Voting 1 seems a bit excessive, but I understand why one would. People who don't find that lameness funny, they'd vote lower without issues. I guess I'm easily amused, so 2 it is.


----------



## Alita (Aug 5, 2013)

Vice said:


> Neither hate him or like him, that makes him a 5/10 for me. +1 for being able to rustle the jimmies of Itachi fans.


This.

I gave him a 7 though.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 5, 2013)

10/10. I started to really appreciate him more when we saw the night the Kyuubi was summoned to attack Konoha because it showed a Minato that was worried and torn back then: stay with his weakened wife and newborn son or leave them alone to go protect his village. I liked seeing that inner conflict of his and how he broke down later when Kushina was about to sacrifice herself for the village's sake. All of these gave him a very human & vulnerable side that he was lacking so far due to just being known as the Yellow Flash, here though, we came to know him more personally in probably one of his most emotional moments, when he became a father.

As for his jutsus they are good, it is impressive he managed to learn Tobirama's jutsu and improve it, same goes to cracking down a technique based on seeing the Bijuudama which later became the Rasengan. His cloak is pretty neat too for his design.

The only thing I am meh-ish about him is him having a Kyuubi Chakra Mode too don't really think that adds much to his arsenal of attacks since he was very strong already without it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2013)

usually i wouldnt give Minato a 10/10, but after the recent developments...

i feel like Minato has been truly introduced for us now, before he was just a character that was idealized as a hero, a mary sue...i couldnt really grasp his personality and stuff.

Now, i have been presented to a guy that is brilliant on his own, but also has his flaws. He is also funny and gentle. So, i cant really see what is not to like there, besides the fact that his other idealized figure has been massively overhyped by his fanboys.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 5, 2013)

Made extremely questionable choices, and now we find that his signature move wasn't even his. In fact, everything he had was copied:

Sealing from Uzumaki Clan
Rasengan from Bijuu Bomb
Hiraishin from Tobirama

People used to say that "he's the strongest ninja you could be without relying on bloodline/bijuu" but apparently he just copied everyone's shit.

However I still like his fighting style and he has style and is sexy, so 8/10.


----------



## Abz10 (Aug 5, 2013)

4/10

Minato is a pretty bland character. FTG is cool and he created the rasengan but  i just don't like his character 
Hiraishin V2 on Obito was the only cool thing he done.


----------



## Language of Life (Aug 5, 2013)

Im giving the flash a 5/10.

His design is good, not great, but good.
As for his personality i would have to say i liked his lack of one more than the silly goofball with a naming pun. He  has failed to use a technique three times now because he decided to talk about it instead of actually do it. I preferred the cold, calculated killer during battle and bland mary sue in every day tasks. M preference does not make being a mary sure a good thing though, It is still a negative characteristic.
He played his part well enough. Although being a terrible father he did his duty as a ninja and Hokage, although his decision was questionable, i can at least appreciate what he did for what it saved/protected. 
Finally his abilities. I don't mind that he copied and improved on other's jutsu's, and until recently i also really liked watching his fights. Nonetheless, his use of hiraishin in the Juubito fight is starting to get annoying. He is doing a lot of running and talking and not enough fighting.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 5, 2013)

Eh. He's alright, knows how to make his awkwardiness funny  

Barbieflash is a fitting name too. 

6/10


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 5, 2013)

Minato is...... really boring. I mean, as Naruto's father, he should have been portrayed more characteristics instead of a perfect version Naruto only. Now except that bad naming (which is inconsistent to Rasengan), he is too "perfect" that I can even say he is nearly fodder in terms of personality. Oh and that annoying "Child of prophecy" while Minato doesn't change the world as much as Nagato did (Ignore Naruto, the protagonist will always be annoying savior)

His design is OK but that's all. I used to liked that S/T jutsu fighting style, but then he shows nothing more and it starts being plain. FTG is created by that badass Tobirama , sealing jutsus are from Uzumaki while I hate Rasengan now when I always hear Rasengan/Rasenshuriken from Naruto, nothing but Rasen--- is the most spammed jutsu in manga.

 I hope Kishi could portray Minato more through the interaction with his pre-students, but who knows......

2/10


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 5, 2013)

7/10 -3 for becoming progressively less badass.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 5, 2013)

10/10 because it's damned Minato. He's fun to use in the Naruto games, his seiyuu is really awesome. Not to mention his Rasen Senkou Chourinbu Kousanshiki.


----------



## zuul (Aug 5, 2013)

7/10.

I think the last chapter did ameliorate my opinion of the chara, he's not the perfect boring golden boy I once though, he has his lame moments too (pussywhipped, horrible jutsu name calling), it makes him more human and therefore likeable.

The things I don't like about him are his haircut and son.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Aug 5, 2013)

This poll? How can it be?
Anyway 9/10. 

I do quite like his character and his abilities and he's fairly interesting.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 5, 2013)

Way too perfect prettyboy
1/10


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 5, 2013)

Perfect     .


----------



## Rosi (Aug 5, 2013)

7/10.

I'd have probably given him a 6 or even 5 earlier, but I started to like him more after the last few chapters for some reason.

His Marty Stu'ness and horrible fanbase are making me cringe so bad though, ughh.


----------



## auem (Aug 5, 2013)

badass hokage...sacrificed himself saving Konoha...10/10...


----------



## Rain (Aug 5, 2013)

he is not too interesting, but he is tolerable, i guess.

7/10.


----------



## Tobirama Senju (Aug 5, 2013)

One of my 5 favorite characters. Minato's a cool cat and gets along well with Tobirama so its a 9/10 from me. I would give him a 10 but I can't give him the same number as Tobirama


----------



## shibunari (Aug 5, 2013)

I like him 7/10


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 5, 2013)

7/10; Minato's cool, but he's a very superficial kind of cool. There isn't really anything special or unique about his character, although he definitely has style. I like how bad he is at naming his attacks; adds some much-needed personality.


----------



## gershwin (Aug 5, 2013)

Initialy I intended to give 1 to all "children of prophesy" including Minato, but Kishi did change my opinion about him with recent chapters, so he will be an exeption. Thankfuly, now Minato has a personality and irritating aura of untouchable perfection is gone. He is likeable, but still not so interesting as a character. I'll give 7/10


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 5, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> 7/10; Minato's cool, but he's a very superficial kind of cool. There isn't really anything special or unique about his character, although he definitely has style. I like how bad he is at naming his attacks; adds some much-needed personality.



This, so much. Though unfortunately I'll place him 2 points lower at 5, his style really isn't anything special.​​


----------



## Dominus (Aug 5, 2013)

Poor personality, I don't like his design very much either, it's too bland and simple... I guess his fans only like him because of his abilities, but even they aren't original.

*2/10* for Minato.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 5, 2013)

I like his design and the reveal on his character wasn't shocking to me. I'm glad he turned out exactly like my head canons. If you payed attention to him other than his abilities, you could see his character crystal clear.

And of course S/T is my favourite ability in the manga which he's famous for. I'd love to see more of him in the future.

Gets *8* from me, -2 because of the way he died.(prophecy bullshit)


----------



## Saru (Aug 5, 2013)

yeesh, what a spammy thread. 

9/10. Pro skillset. I can actually identity with Minato's values and ideals... He actually feels pretty human to me. However he loses points for lack of background/personality development (in favor of a... Cleanly image).


----------



## Chibason (Aug 5, 2013)

10/10

Amazingly cool shinobi/epic design/great techniques


----------



## Xin (Aug 5, 2013)

10/10. 

Come at me bro.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Aug 5, 2013)

4/10 from me. I guess he is a likable character (not on NF obviously but more for shounen audience) but most of the time it feels like Kishi is trying too hard to make him cool and likable. So rather than a character built by his backstory and personality; we have a pre-hyped character with not much character development to fill the balloon. And no, jutsu naming quirk doesn't count. 

Overall, I don't hate him but not crazy about him either; would much prefer a character with struggles and development.

Oh and there's only one copy ninja in this manga.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2013)

Pros:

>Nice design, badass fighting style, and some badasss jutsu. 
>Died doing what a Hokage is supposed to do, which is protecting the village, which is quite admirable.
>Managed to get where he is through hard work without cheap blood line limits.
>Married Kushina 
>His sperm cell is fucking RS reincarnated. 
>Nickname is the fucking Yellow Flash 
>Ruthless in battle
>Genius intellect
>Very strong/skilled shinobi

Cons:

>Bad father
>Bad at naming jutsu
>Isn't as well developed as he could be
>Questionable decision to seal the kyuubi in Naruto
>Very little personality, though recent chapters have boosted it a bit

Result: 9/10


----------



## punisher223 (Aug 5, 2013)

1/10

*Negatives
*
-boring                                    

-no personality

-can't do anything wrong

-no back story

-looks way too "pretty"

-Him being naruto's dad kind of negates naruto original underdog character (back when naruto was likable)


*Positives*

+Flying Thunder God


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Didn't create Flying Thunder God (Tobirama FTW)




+Rasengan


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Rasengan is over used / couldn't complete it


----------



## lathia (Aug 5, 2013)

Understood his weaknesses and accomplished the closest thing to perfection in this manga. It is because of those around him that he accomplished so much. Not a shred of arrogance. Everything else is icing on the cake. 10/10 no doubt.


----------



## Saphira (Aug 5, 2013)

*1/10* 

The most dull and bland character in this manga. He is terrible on every level, his complexity as a character is nonexistent, his personality is nonexistent, his backstory is nonexistent, his entire arsenal is copied (he won't even admit it), his design is incredibly boring . For such an important character, the hero's father, he is pretty underwhelming. Basically, he falls flat and is the most uninteresting character in existence.


----------



## Almondsand (Aug 5, 2013)

None of his techniques are original, his personality is boring as hell and he is the least important Hokage.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 5, 2013)

This is a toughy. I like his fighting style and the fact that he can be both serious and easy going a lot. However, he suffers from extreme lack of development for a character as significant as the hero's father and idol. He was still greatly hyped, although up till now he doesn't appear to be as golden as proclaimed, and is an accomplished shinobi. All in all, I'll give him a 8/10 mostly because I enjoy his fighting style so much. I like speedy, intelligent and efficient fighters.​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 5, 2013)

5/10

Would have been TenTen if he did not come back.


----------



## Almondsand (Aug 5, 2013)

Minato is horrible.. All his techniques have been done by other people before him and he copied them then gave them some fruity names. He even stoled KCM mode from his son.


----------



## ? (Aug 5, 2013)

Damn, his poll is getting raped 


His fighting style and character design are enough to get a 10/10 from me (I'm not hard to please). I really wish there was more depth to his background though.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't think anyone mentioned this in this thread, so I'll go ahead: one of reasons to give him low 

note is that he's terrible teacher.

- when his genius student Kakashi comes up all by himself with new jutsu (Chidori), upon noticing drawbacks of this jutsu, he discourages his underling from perfecting himself or promising to lend Kakashi helping hand in overcoming the jutsu's weakness. This isn't how you can ensure the progress of your students, teams and even generations (nah, people, don't try to build flying objects. People will never be able to fly... See what I mean?)

- Rin: oh, well, Kishi doesn't care. Minato too. Next.

- Obito: he sucked ass. On the most basic level. He was shown to struggle and train by himself, not with assistence of Minato (and his Team). That's not how you ensure survival rate of genins Minato...

- he never learnt his students FTG (which could have been handy in saving their lives!), preferring to teach it to Genma and some fodders...

- although asined Team to supervise their growth and help them with their skills, he seems mostly concerned about developing his owwn arsenal. Perfecting yourself isn't wrong as such, but he acted like he didn't care about sharing what's needed by others for their survival

- the grand fuck-up of leaving Obito's body behind takes honorable mentioning here.


----------



## Mako (Aug 5, 2013)

7/10.
I don't hate nor like Minato whatsoever.

- He did invent the Rasengan
- He was a terrible teacher imo. Minato left his students to fend for themselves, splitting the old Team 7 apart.
- His student was Obito. If only Minato watched over his students during the Kakashi Gaiden...
- I liked his fighting style
- I thought Hirashin was invented by Minato. Then Tobirama came along
- He seems like a dull character


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 5, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned this in this thread, so I'll go ahead: one of reasons to give him low
> 
> note is that he's terrible teacher.
> 
> ...



He must be *the worst* sensei in the manga. I wonder if Kishi will ever dare to go there but even him letting a frail ninja like Rin to fight on field was a HUGE mistake on his part. 

If your 2/3 of your 13 year old team dies (+Kakashi's mentality gets fucked up) RIGHT AFTER you disband it, as a sensei you must be blamed imho.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> Minato is horrible.. All his techniques have been done by other people before him and he copied them then gave them some fruity names. He even stoled KCM mode from his son.



Honestly, who cares? Minato's not the only one out there who uses jutsu that were used before him. Itachi uses MS, well so did Madara and Izuna. Onoki uses jinton, well so did Mu. Ei uses lightning armor, well so does his father. Naruto and Jiraiya use rasengan, well so does Minato. 

And to his credit, he managed to add elements to those jutsu that make them that much deadlier. Using kunai as a medium for his seals, which allow him to move around the battlefield much quicker and much more efficiently. Creating a s/t barrier that teleports any incoming attacks. 

He may have even managed to apply shiki fuujin as a jutsu seeing as the Uzumaki seemed to have used it via a mask. Minato's was in the form of a jutsu.



Arya Stark said:


> He must be *the worst* sensei in the manga. I wonder if Kishi will ever dare to go there but even him letting a frail ninja like Rin to fight on field was a HUGE mistake on his part.
> 
> If your 2/3 of your 13 year old team dies (+Kakashi's mentality gets fucked up) RIGHT AFTER you disband it, as a sensei you must be blamed imho.



And he must be blamed why? Kakashi was a jonin and Rin was a chunin. It wasn't his responsibility to look out for them anymore. He's not a babysitter.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 5, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And he must be blamed why? Kakashi was a jonin and Rin was a chunin. It wasn't his responsibility to look out for them anymore. *He's not a babysitter.*



But that's how he acted towards them, although they were jonin plus two chunins. He had to save Kakashi's life, coz Kakashi wanted to show off and he needed to save Obito, coz he got frozen during battle situation. This isn't something that should happen with well trained ninjas, ninjas trained by genius & Konoha's star the Yellow Flash at that!

In Gaiden they were past genin days, but were was the teamwork of all of them? They seriously had their issues going, that haunted them past their genin days, unresolved from the adults' side.

It all shows how badly he did as sensei.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 5, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And he must be blamed why? Kakashi was a jonin and Rin was a chunin. It wasn't his responsibility to look out for them anymore. He's not a babysitter.



They were 13 for fucks sake. Thir-fucking-teen. And they were given promotion because of ongoing war. They weren't above Genin Sakura and Naruto. He didn't have to babysit them but he had to at least keep Rin out of battlefield until she was ready. Or he could give them FTG. 

They weren't ready and 2/3 of team DIED RIGHT AFTER MINATO LEFT THEM.

This means

a) He was a bad sensei and they couldn't reach the level of average shinobi
b) They were too young to go into battlefield without adults and Minato made a mistake there.

Then you get a person like Obito. Obito is created by Minato, only a blind fan can deny this.



Last Rose of Summer said:


> But that's how he acted towards them, although they were jonin plus two chunins. He had to save Kakashi's life, coz Kakashi wanted to show off and he needed to save Obito, coz he got frozen during battle situation. This isn't something that should happen with well trained ninjas, ninjas trained by genius & Konoha's star the Yellow Flash at that!
> 
> In Gaiden they were past genin days, but were was the teamwork of all of them? They seriously had their issues going, that haunted them past their genin days, unresolved from the adults' side.
> 
> It all shows how badly he did as sensei.



Plus they resolved issues WITHOUT Minato and it cost Obito's life.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 5, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> They were 13 for fucks sake. Thir-fucking-teen. And they were given promotion because of ongoing war. They weren't above Genin Sakura and Naruto. He didn't have to babysit them but he had to at least keep Rin out of battlefield until she was ready. Or he could give them FTG.
> 
> They weren't ready and 2/3 of team DIED RIGHT AFTER MINATO LEFT THEM.
> 
> ...



I hereby congratulate the sensei of team consisting of Ebisu, Genma and Might Guy.  100% survival rate till this day.


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2013)

? said:


> His fighting style and character design are enough to get a 10/10 from me (I'm not hard to please). I really wish there was more depth to his background though.


i'm not as big a fan of his fighting style anymore though.  Hiraishin soon became redundant and overused. It's the equivalent of a freaken rasengan at this point.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> But that's how he acted towards them, although they were jonin plus two chunins. He had to save Kakashi's life, coz Kakashi wanted to show off and he needed to save Obito, coz he got frozen during battle situation. This isn't something that should happen with well trained ninjas, ninjas trained by genius & Konoha's star the Yellow Flash at that!
> 
> In Gaiden they were past genin days, *but were was the teamwork of all of them?* They seriously had their issues going, that haunted them past their genin days, unresolved from the adults' side.
> 
> It all shows how badly he did as sensei.




*Spoiler*: __ 











Once Kakashi put his ego aside, they had decent teamwork. It's not Minato's job to look after them 24/7, especially since Kakashi and Rin are Jonin and Chunin level respectively.



Arya Stark said:


> *They were 13 for fucks sake. Thir-fucking-teen.* And they were given promotion because of ongoing war. They weren't above Genin Sakura and Naruto. He didn't have to babysit them but he had to at least keep Rin out of battlefield until she was ready. Or he could give them FTG.



So what. They're still Jonin and Chunin level. Once they reach that level, it's no longer Minato's job to babysit them. And it's not up to Minato as to whether or not Rin stays off the battlefield. That's up to the Hokage. She was a medical ninja and thus she was likely needed regardless of her age. 



> They weren't ready and 2/3 of team *DIED RIGHT AFTER MINATO LEFT THEM.*
> 
> This means
> 
> a) He was a bad sensei and they couldn't reach the level of average shinobi



Or maybe it was just that the enemies they ran into were more in number (which they were) and had higher level skills? Did you ever think of that? Probably not because you were likely too busy bashing instead of thinking. 



> b) They were too young to go into battlefield without adults and Minato made a mistake there.



Once again, it's not up to Minato to decide who goes on missions and who doesn't. That's up to the Hokage, which he currently wasn't occupying at the time.



> Then you get a person like Obito. Obito is created by Minato, only a blind fan can deny this.



Are you talking about current Obito? If you are then lol. Current Obito was created due to the fact that he couldn't live happily ever after with his 13 year old crush. 



> Plus they resolved issues WITHOUT Minato and it cost Obito's life.



Once again, it's not Minato's job to babysit them, especially when he's needed on the front lines.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 5, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obito put Kakashi's ego aside, not Minato. That's why Minato sucks as consolidating factor for his team.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 5, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That teamwork cost Rin's kidnapping. If she wasn't kidnapped (oh my god, who let this girl to become kunoichi on field ffs??!) they were back in Square 1. It wasn't thanks to Minato, which was his job as sensei.

And you ignore my post above, they weren't chuunin and jounin level. Those promotions were given because of war. -so they could have more soldiers on field- Rin couldn't defend herself from fodders and got into death situation twice (with second resulting her death) right after Minato left them.


----------



## Rill (Aug 5, 2013)

7/10
 Just because I am not hater or fan.
negative sides:
-he was a terrible teacher
-nothing special in his personality(he is boring and too "perfect")
-he is a great hokage, but terrible father.
Although i like his techniques, design and the fact that he has brain(unlike his son)


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Obito put Kakashi's ego aside, not Minato. That's why Minato sucks as consolidating factor for his team.



Where did I ever say Minato did?  I said once Kakashi put his ego aside, they had decent teamwork, which you tried to say was nonexistent when it wasn't. 

Try reading the post correctly next time.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 5, 2013)

The biggest problem you have is you think they are REALLY Chuunin and Jounin level which was proved in manga over and over as wrong. 



> Once again, it's not up to Minato to decide who goes on missions and who doesn't. That's up to the Hokage, which he currently wasn't occupying at the time.



It's actually up to teacher when they decide to make their students enter Chuunin Exam.


----------



## Danzio (Aug 5, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And he must be blamed why? Kakashi was a jonin and Rin was a chunin. It wasn't his responsibility to look out for them anymore. He's not a babysitter.



This. 

These people are shinobi who had the appropriate rank at 
the time  ... end of discussion. Blame the system if you're not happy with the given laws... end of discussion.

Blaming Minato is beyond silly.

Besides, I love Kakashi  but  he's  the worst Sensei by far.He completely neglected  his  obligation to his students. He let Naruto and Sakura down when they really needed him.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Aug 5, 2013)

I gave him a 9/10

I dont think there's anything wrong with a sunny, seemingly 'perfect' character in a world of characters with incredibly massive, glaring flaws or personality quirks. He's himself, and if that seems polished and 'flawless' (which is not true) then that's okay; it's just another kind of person in the LONG LIST of people in this manga. Also, his ridiculous jutsu names don't bother me since he obviously gets the job done regardless. I like him.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 5, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Where did I ever say Minato did?  I said once Kakashi put his ego aside, they had decent teamwork, which you tried to say was nonexistent when it wasn't.
> 
> Try reading the post correctly next time.



It was non-existent prior to this concrete situation despite Minato's efforts.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 5, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> The biggest problem you have is you think they are REALLY Chuunin and Jounin level which was proved in manga over and over as wrong.



I like how you continue to miss the point because you're too busy trying to find ways to bash Minato. 



> It's actually up to teacher when they decide to make their students enter Chuunin Exam.



So Minato's sending them on missions? Interesting.  I could've sworn that was the Hokage's job. 



Last Rose of Summer said:


> It was non-existent prior to this concrete situation despite Minato's efforts.



It was non-existent because of Kakashi's ego, not because of Minato. He was like Sasuke where he wanted to do everything alone. Besides, you can't teach teamwork. It's something that comes on the fly. You can preach it, but you damn sure can't teach it. It comes from fighting alongside each other and building chemistry between each other to the point that you know what your teammate is going to do like you know the back of your hand.

Kakashi preached it to team 7, but he damn sure didn't teach it. It came on the fly with the first example of it being when they rescued Kakashi from Zabuza's water prison.


----------



## Almondsand (Aug 5, 2013)

Danzio said:


> This.
> 
> These people are shinobi who had the appropriate rank at
> the time  ... end of discussion. Blame the system if you're not happy with the given laws... end of discussion.
> ...



If Kakashi is the worst sensei then wouldn't that make Minato even worse since he was Kakashi's sensei?


----------



## Kakashisauce (Aug 5, 2013)

I absolutely love Kakashi, but I wouldn't really blame Minato for what happened. They were in the middle of a war and Minato was ordered to be in one place and his team was ordered to be in another. He managed to MASSACRE an entire army and STILL make it back in time to save Rin and Kakashi.

As for Rin's death, we have no idea why Minato wasn't with them. It could have been the same situation; the village needed their star shinobi somewhere his skills would really be utilized, and they trusted Kakashi and Rin to do their jobs on another mission. Once you are a chuunin, you could be responsible for your own team (Like Shikamaru). Technically, Rin and Kakashi should have been fine on their own. But, it was war, and they were outnumbered. And...Rin was useless? Kishi is good at making women look useless in this manga, so who honestly knows. But still, I can't see how it's Minato's fault.

As for their team dynamic, I have no idea if this was Minato's fault or if Kakashi and Obito were just way too at odds to work together properly. Remember, Kakashi was like...what...6 or 7 years old when he was promoted to Genin? Actually, I think he was 6 when he became a chuunin. Freakin SIX!! Like...can you remember being six years old? I wasn't exactly Queen Mature myself. Obito couldn't have been THAT much older. Minato had his hands full dealing with a horribly scarred orphan and a seemingly hopeless Uchiha. Gai was apparently 'talentless' but he was damn determined, which you can work with, and Ebisu was supposed to be pretty consistent from the beginning (I think?). Genma was obviously skilled if he later became Minato's body guard; that's a TOTALLY different dynamic from one genius, one 'hopeless' and one....medic? Yikes.

LOL I would just like to state after all of that that I'm not THAT big of a Minato fan, but like Kakashi, I don't blame him for the outcome of his team. Maybe that's why I dont blame him; Kakashi had to work with the same odds, and it couldn't have been easy.

I'm done


----------



## Danzio (Aug 5, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> If Kakashi is the worst sensei then wouldn't that make Minato even worse since he was Kakashi's sensei?



Not really since Kakashi is his own person.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 5, 2013)

Why the hell are people complaining about Minato's teaching? Kakashi was a jounin and therefore the same rank as Minato. And it doesn't matter their age because this shit happens all the time in the ninja world. Minato had to save Kushina from the Elite Kumo Ninja Task Force when he was 9. Itachi had to kill off the Uchiha clan at 13. Naruto had to fight a tailed beast at 13 and at 16 was chosen as the savior of the world.

Don't use the ages of Kakashi and Rin as an excuse.


----------



## Almondsand (Aug 5, 2013)

Glad to see people know a horrible character when they see one..


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

Come on people, Minato's poll is rather human, with its highest and lowest points pretty balanced. Rather fitting for someone without crazy bloodline limits, you should be proud of him.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 5, 2013)

10, which is the same that I gave to Itachi. Minato is a great character. He's clearly not the perfect demigod that he was originally seen as. Most of his invented jutsu were developed from other sources, he failed to protect his students Obito and Rin (and for those who say that you can't be in every place at once... Minato practically _can_ do that), he lost his wife to a dangerous enemy, and he ended up killing himself for unclear reasons. It was never clearly explained why Minato had to use Shiki Fuuin on the Kyuubi instead of sealing it all within Naruto, though I suppose that Minato might have been impaled and killed by the Kyuubi anyway. And finally, he just nearly got Naruto and Sasuke killed, even though with his current Kyuubi power, teleportation, and immortality, he's basically more powerful than either of them.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2013)

just like rin and sakura.......... you will all regret this soon enough once minato busts out his swagga


----------



## Alaude (Aug 5, 2013)

8/10

Was never really interested in him but lately he's gotten a bit better on me and Tobirama tag team


----------



## Vermin (Aug 5, 2013)

dat bamf flash


----------



## Rai (Aug 5, 2013)

10/10

Dat blond


----------



## Kyu (Aug 5, 2013)

Fucked my bitch/10


----------



## Shiny (Aug 5, 2013)

He is a fucking boss,but people are jealous of his awesomness


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

Jealous of a fictional character? How does this work?


----------



## Ernie (Aug 5, 2013)

Kinda dissapointed in the Minato-fandom here actually... While they are HUGE on sites like NarutoBase, here on NF it's kinda meh... I had expected 100 10's already.

To me it seems the biggest fandoms here are Itachi, Naruto and Sasuke. I had expected Minato there too.


----------



## Miyoshi (Aug 5, 2013)

10/10 because he's clearly the most polarizing character according to this forum.

Rios are you or aren't you a Minato fan? I saw you on page 1, and I still see you here, on page 7.


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

I love him.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 5, 2013)

Rios said:


> Jealous of a fictional character? How does this work?



I'd really like people to elaborate on this I saw it used as an argument multiple times.


----------



## Rosi (Aug 5, 2013)

Rios said:


> Jealous of a fictional character? How does this work?



Oh, come on. Aren't you jealous of his perfect blondie hair and colgate smile?  Not to mention the awesome Adidas stripes he wears.
And he tapped dat Kushina ass. Perfect man


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2013)

Miyoshi said:


> 10/10 because *he's clearly the most polarizing character according to this forum.*
> 
> Rios are you or aren't you a Minato fan? I saw you on page 1, and I still see you here, on page 7.



Did you miss Sakura's poll?


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 5, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Kinda dissapointed in the Minato-fandom here actually... While they are HUGE on sites like NarutoBase, here on NF it's kinda meh... I had expected 100 10's already.
> 
> To me it seems the biggest fandoms here are Itachi, Naruto and Sasuke. I had expected Minato there too.



Minato had his own day on NF a while ago i don't know if they still do that tho and his fanbase was orginally far bigger then Itachi's.

But overtime as a char gets more panel time

The truth is NF has more fans maybe then any one place on the net as far as people who read and type english goes and the minatofan bases here as as big or bigger then everywhere else but there are other fan bases here as well not just minato fans

So while it may seem like the Minato fan bases is bigger other places it more then likely is that there just aren't as many people going to the site


----------



## Mako (Aug 5, 2013)

We're all entitled to our own decision. Is there something wrong with that?


----------



## JPongo (Aug 5, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned this in this thread, so I'll go ahead: one of reasons to give him low
> 
> note is that he's terrible teacher.
> 
> ...


Very pessimistic and distorted view of what Kishi intended to be understood from that story.

And leaving Obito behind?  How is Minato going to get his buried body? He'll get crushed himself.



Foster said:


> 7/10.
> I don't hate nor like Minato whatsoever.
> 
> - He did invent the Rasengan
> ...



Again, Minato and every other teacher cannot be always responsible for their students when those students have attained certain ranks that qualify them for their own missions.

This is such a retarded opinion. It really is.  Just sayin.

And notice the haters on board this thread unable to contribute anything useful, just pouring some more haterade and loling at all the 1s they've added to the poll.
Not as rampant by the Itachi haters, amirite?


----------



## Mako (Aug 5, 2013)

JPongo said:


> Again, Minato and every other teacher cannot be always responsible for their students when those students have attained certain ranks that qualify them for their own missions.
> 
> This is such a retarded opinion. It really is.  Just sayin.



And I'll respect your point with no complaints.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 5, 2013)

*Personality*
The stereotypical goofball super strong Shonen manga hero, I.E. Goku. This character type has been too overdone and I really don't care for it. It also doesn't make things better that the author keeps touting him as perfect.

With that said it's not thee worst archetype int he world and I have enjoyed his ridiculous names for Jutsu. So to me he's slightly bellow average here; 4/10

*Back Ground*
I will say the Minato flashback was done well, but the rest of his background just reeks of the personification of goofball superman. Again it's pretty much what you'd get with Goku's back-story up to the point where Minato becomes a Sensei, at which point his back story simply becomes the same back-story that has been played out a million times, with his student becoming evil. So yeah I'd say average for me; 5/10

*Fighting Style*
I enjoy FTG when the marker is applied w/o the other person being aware or in an intelligent manner, however when it's just i'm faster than you trollol I really don't enjoy it as much which is the case most of the time with Minato. Also most of his style feels like a repeat since we've seen Rasengan, KB, and Toads from Naruto & J-man already. I also enjoy Shiki Fuujin and some of the Uzamaki Seals.

So again i'd say average for me 5/10.

*Conclusion*
Minato's characterization and back story are what you'd expect from the MC's father and one of the main heroes of the manga, so nothing too original or surprising there. Minato's fighting style is a little to unoriginal and hax oriented for me, but he's style got some cool stuff. 

So yeah for me he's an average character.


----------



## Wendson (Aug 5, 2013)

1/10
Not as bad as Itachi, but it's still a awful character.


----------



## Kage (Aug 5, 2013)

10/10 for pure awesome.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 5, 2013)

Always liked him, always will. He has one of the best character designs in the entire series and that haircut is the best I've seen.  Great personality and interesting backstory. I think his abilities are a bit too hax and kinda of a copy of Tobirama's. Would've been better if they were truly original. And KCM was a clear asspull.

Although I will always like him as a character, my likeness for him as dropped immensely from the first time I ever liked him due to his annoying fans on this forum.

I'll give him a 7/10.


----------



## Jad (Aug 5, 2013)

Nothing personal Minato Namikaze fans.

Honestly.

Minato is a one trick pony in a cheap trick circus.

His one trick is FTG and his cheap trick circus is Kishimoto.


----------



## Lolitalush (Aug 6, 2013)

I gave him a 7/10.

I was being very generous. I might change my mind if he does something awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Aug 6, 2013)

10/10 in this bitch. 

minato is the blond wigga that make these hoes sweatin' yo !


----------



## Harbour (Aug 6, 2013)

Bad mistake. You shoud awaits the moment when Minato will disappear in the manga to judge him at full.
But anyway, 
*Minato/10.*


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 6, 2013)

10/10 Obviously 


How I feel when I see people hating on my Minato


----------



## mmzrmx (Aug 6, 2013)

He's just alright to me. I don't find him annoying but I don't find him interesting or cool. His failures aren't real failures to me. Like I agree with the person who said he's shouldn't be held accountable for what happened with his pupils(can't expect him to baby sit them). Which is actually a problem I have with the character. As stated earlier his marks of shame or failures don't really feel like it. Hiruzen for example was someone who really did fail, and I thought that made him much more interesting and human(granted it almost went over board in part 2).

I really don't get any of those feelings when it comes to Minato. He just comes off as the perfect bishie guy, and that's just not particularly interesting to me.

6/10


----------



## Jad (Aug 6, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> 10/10 Obviously
> 
> 
> How I feel when I see people hating on my Minato




How I feel when I see people hating on Minato


----------



## Ernie (Aug 6, 2013)

Minato is a God Tier character. He is Naruto's father, he banged Kushina and died like a boss protecting the village like a true , and his son too.

And he was a student from Jiraiya, so that's a + too.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 6, 2013)

Pretty decent character, undoubtedly one of the coolest. Also the one who has one of the coolest skillset.
Giving him 9/10 because of the bland personality.


----------



## Magicbullet (Aug 6, 2013)

lolminato/10


----------



## Eliyua23 (Aug 6, 2013)

Character Design

7.5/10 

I mean he's got some Bishi too him but I like the cloak over the jounin uniform , I think his overall look is pretty cool and other than Naruto and Sasuke he has the look of an MC


Personality

4/10

Typical Goku absentminded powerhouse that just loves a good fight, good guy with no character flaws, he's pretty bland here


Jutsu Set

9.5/10


FTG, Shika Fujin, Kunai, contract seals are some of the coolest jutsu in the entire manga, and overall I love fuinjutsu and seals, plus his fight with Obito is one of the more enjoyable fights , he fights with an uptempo pace which I like a lot as well, overall one of the best movesets in the manga


Backstory

6/10

I mean the Obito flashback was well done and I liked the part when he saved Kushina from the cloud village but other than that there's nothing really there, even in Kakashi Gaiden he really didn't play that much of a critical role 


Overall

6.75 he's a pretty good character slightly above avg, not one of the absolute best but better than most , his jutsu set and his character design are the best part about his character but his personality and backstory keep him from being at the top.


----------



## Mr Hayk (Aug 6, 2013)

Second favorite. 8/10.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Aug 6, 2013)

Not good; not bad

5/10


----------



## azurelegance (Aug 6, 2013)

10/10 Love Minato <3


----------



## CaptainCommanderRenji (Aug 6, 2013)

He is cool, but i don't quite understand why he had to kill himself. He could have used some other sealing jutsu, like Kushina said he should. Maybe i should just reread that scene. 

8/10


----------



## Danzio (Aug 6, 2013)

CaptainCommanderRenji said:


> He is cool, but i don't quite understand why he had to kill himself. He could have used some other sealing jutsu, like Kushina said he should. Maybe i should just reread that scene.
> 
> 8/10



To progress the story and lay down the foundation for our main character and some of the important themes of the series.Minato could simply not have lived on  for it to work hence the noble action/ honorable death to solidify Minato's place in history.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 6, 2013)

Minato would have been 10/10 if he lived up to his hype, which are all baseless.

5/10

He was quite interesting before we find out he never created or was the first user of Hirashin or Shiki Fujin. These two jutsu what defined Minato, but now we find out it was never his to begin with. I was a big fan of Minato but recently his going downhill imo, things may change in recent chapter.

I don't like his personality either, its like he hijacked Kid Hashirama's personality. He should have been more like Itachi....


----------



## Eliyua23 (Aug 6, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Minato would have been 10/10 if he lived up to his hype, which are all baseless.
> 
> 5/10
> 
> ...



Right now he's been shown to be at least as strong as Hashirama if not stronger , he was able to defeat Rinnegan Obito, Rikudo created all ninjutsu so it's baseless to say he's unworthy of praise because he didn't create Hirashin,shit we don't even know of Tobirama created it or if the base of it derived from another jutsu, Minato still learned the technique and added his own twist to it


And his personality is nothing like Hashirama, Hashirama was much more sensitive and forward thinking , he was more wise and was a visionary , and why would he be like Itachi, Itachi is his own character with his own personality.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 6, 2013)

Eliyua23 said:


> Right now he's been shown to be at least as strong as Hashirama if not stronger , he was able to defeat Rinnegan Obito, Rikudo created all ninjutsu so it's baseless to say he's unworthy of praise because he didn't create Hirashin,shit we don't even know of Tobirama created it or if the base of it derived from another jutsu, Minato still learned the technique and added his own twist to it
> 
> And his personality is nothing like Hashirama, Hashirama was much more sensitive and forward thinking , he was more wise and was a visionary , and why would he be like Itachi, Itachi is his own character with his own personality.



Are you serious? His no where near Hashirama's level. That is insane to think he is as strong as the God of Shinobi.

When has Minato defeated Rinnegan Obito?

Its very comical that your mentioning Rikudou and Minato in the same sentence, difference between Rikudou and Minato is that one creates ninjutsu and the other copies. Tobirama created Edo Tensei and most likely created Hirashin as well. Minato arsenal revolves around other shinobi's ninjutsu. That makes him very bland and uninteresting, he lost the originality factor to him. 

Minato and Hashirama is wise, sensitive, forward thinking and visionary. They both share the same personality. I mean Kid Hashirama makes up stupid names for his jutsu's just like grown up Minato.


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone who still denies that Hashirama is the strongest Hokage simply has terrible reading comprehension. Don't bother.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Aug 6, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Are you serious? His no where near Hashirama's level. That is insane to think he is as strong as the God of Shinobi.
> 
> When has Minato defeated Rinnegan Obito?
> 
> ...




Yes he is , out of all the Hokage Minato has had the best showing thus far

Minato warped away the Bijuu Bomb, Minato got the drop on Obito before he turned into a Jin, Minato is left with the task of being the one to pass the torch to the next generation, so far he's been the main Hokage in the spotlight 


Minato showed he still had Obito tagged, he would've killed the Obito that BM Naruto, Kakashi, Killer Bee and Gai was fighting, 


How do we know Tobirama created Edo Tensei or Hirashin from scratch he could've got the idea from another jutsu 


Minato hasn't been shown to be as sensitive and forward thinking as Hashirama, Hes just been shown to be a talented shinobi who is just another cog in the ninja system, Hashirama created the village and helped create the ninja system as it Exsist today


----------



## Nic (Aug 6, 2013)

I have to say Minato's character needs some depth at this point.  Seems like even tobirama has more right now.


----------



## Rios (Aug 6, 2013)

He needs a flashback for that. Unfortunately nothing related to the current events can be brought up, so all thats left is his mysterious jutsu.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 6, 2013)

We know his past. He BAMFlashed the Kumo Ninja who took Kushina. Learned Hirashin, Rasengan and Shiki Fujin in his teens. Impregnated Kushina and created RS. The rest is history


----------



## Mio (Aug 6, 2013)

He has nothing original and he's boring. His recent naming comedy seems like a poor attempt to give someone "perfect" a personality.

I used to respect his intellect, but recent chapter proved to me Tobirama has him beat in it. Minato was lucky that Tobirama laid the foundations for the Flying Thunder God. He would be weak and irrelevant without it.


----------



## Nic (Aug 6, 2013)

well tobirama seems to have everyone beat in terms of strategy and quick thinking, so not really the best comparison to make.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 6, 2013)

Mio said:


> I used to respect his intellect, but recent chapter proved to me Tobirama has him beat in it. Minato was lucky that Tobirama laid the foundations for the Flying Thunder God. He would be weak and irrelevant without it.



How does Tobirama's intellect > Minato's? Considering Tobirama was wanking to Minato about how quick on his feet he is. 

And your second sentence is laughable. That is like saying it was lucky for RS having a son to lay the foundations of the sharingan.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 6, 2013)

Tobirama's attitude is just more badass, he's the first one to make an attack, and he's like "oh, you dropped this", he's deadpan and efficient.


----------



## Mio (Aug 6, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> How does Tobirama's intellect > Minato's? Considering Tobirama was wanking to Minato about how quick on his feet he is.
> 
> And your second sentence is laughable. That is like saying it was lucky for RS having a son to lay the foundations of the sharingan.


He looked more impressive to me last chapter, with his switcheroo strategy. Minato's own strategy of using his long-ass-name-jutsu kept failing repeatedly  and almost got them killed if not for Tobirama's quick intervention.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 6, 2013)

I gave him a 1/10  honestly.

I used to like Minato alot in the past but this was back when we knew so very little of him. The more he was introduced in the manga and had his abilities and personality fleshed out, the more I came to realize that as a character, he just is flat out boring to me. He feels too perfect and his personality is not interesting at all too me. It's a similar problem I have with Hashirama too but he's more better to me because he has alot more stronger foundations to his character and history with creating Konoha and his viewpoints towards war plus his bond with Madara. Minato kind of has a bit of these qualities and also his connection to Obito but ultimately, Obito's rival is Kakashi and Minato's job is not to deal with these issues personally or make a lasting impact. His job is to simply support his shinobi as he did with giving Naruto the Kyuubi and helping his comrades in the current war.

When I compare him to other Hokages that I do enjoy like Tobirama, Hiruzen and Tsunade, he tends to fall very short to them as a character because they deal with many different kinds of imperfections but they are still able to grow from their mistakes and continue to fight to the bitter end despite. Tobirama had dealt with similar struggles like his brother but he was filled with a mixture of emotion and logical reasoning in his actions as well as a sense of fear and subtile prejudice that he could not completely overcome yet he was able to still entrust his village to the young generation and his students which also included Uchiha Kagami that he had deep respect for. Tobirama also created many jutsu's that laid the foundation for Minato to learn his his example and utilize his abilities and as a result, thanks to Tobirama's techniques, many lives were saved in the future even after his death. Though Edo Tensei was used against him as well....a fine irony to his character for embodying perhaps being very rounded as not being perfect. His beliefs were controversial as well as his actions and jutsu and ultimately in the end, he brought both good and bad things.

Hiruzen is similar to Tobirama in these aspects too as a person who was wrestled with emotions and logical decision making and though he made many mistakes for it, he ultimately paved the way as well for the future shinobi generations to deal with whatever negativity could come their way in the future. All this while still being incredibly flawed as a character. On the surface, he appears as the very wise yet peace loving old man but he is still a true shinobi at heart who has endured many decades of pain and heart ache but remained one of the oldest pillars that support the village up till the time of his death where he sacrificed his life to defeat/cripple Orochimaru to make good on his mistake of letting his emotions block him from killing Orochimaru the first time he learned of his wickedness.

Tsunade even as a character to me is much better as a Hokage because while many will bash her for her baised emotions and failures time and time again (as I tend to do as well), her imperfection and humanity is one of the things I respect about how Kishimoto has developed her character. From the get go, she deals with the emotional truama's of loosing her loved ones and the pressure of trying to run the village that she had left once again. To have faith and believe in something in a cruel shinobi world that has destroyed many beliefs and hope for individuals within it. Her courage to continue to keep fighting in her own ways and medical ninjutsu that was used to save the village numerous of times is commendable and her bravery to even fight against the likes of Pain and Madara despite her skills lacking added great tension and respect as a character and Hokage for me. 

The reason why I elaborated so much on these 3 is because when it comes to Minato, I don't see that kind of emotional struggle on a heavy level. What I see is a character who can make the obvious best decision, has the most dangerous jutsu's and convenient ways to eliminate and protect his target, have no real emotional depth to his character that alot of characters in Naruto have that multiple characters and especially the Hokages have within themselves. If I put him in Hiruzen's situation when it came to killing Orochimaru instead of letting him get away, I see him killing Orochimaru without being affected because it's the most logical and right thing to do. When I see him in Tobirama's position, I see him acting similar to Shodai in the sense of being the big dreamer with very simple viewpoints on matters that would solve the whole Uchiha issues and end their spite and conflict with the village without even having his own heart shaken by potential worry about their clan. When I put Minato is Tsunades shoes, all her emotional truama that she dealt with if it were by Minato would be no trauma for him. He's so impressive and amazing and strong willed that he will overcome these things and continue to move on.

Minato does struggle, has failures , sad moments, but honestly his struggle is very minor on an emotional depth and as of late, he's been struggling more on a physical plane field with his fellow shinobi comrades but that's not what makes someone a very interesting character to me. Too perfect just makes it too boring and uninteresting to me. I do however like his cape and his design somewhat but that's not really enough for me to seriously rate him any higher when he's completely boring for me.


That's how I honestly feel about him.


----------



## The Inevitable Llama (Aug 6, 2013)

5/10.

I guess he has his cool moments here and there, and he was interesting during the Kakashi Gaiden, but after that he has just felt incredibly bland as a character.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> How does Tobirama's intellect > Minato's? Considering Tobirama was wanking to Minato about how quick on his feet he is.



How does "You are faster than I am" translate to "You are smarter than I am" in your mind? 

Tobirama has come across as smarter because:
1) He personally designed several extremely complex jutsu.
2) He was the voice of (admittedly somewhat biased) reason to his idealistic brother.
3) He made significant progress in Konoha as a leader that helped shape the village into what it is today. 
4) On the battlefield he has proven to have some damn good strategies.

Unfortunately, Minato doesn't measure up to any of that. The only jutsu he may have invented was rasengan (or was that Jiraiya? I forget), which I don't think anyone can deny is less complicated than Edo Tensei. He hasn't said or done anything particularly intelligent or reasonable that I can recall. We don't know that he did anything to really improve Konoha. On the battlefield he has more or less been following others' orders. 

We don't have a whole lot to go on, but we have yet to see much of anything that indicates that Minato has a whole lot going for him in the intelligence department.

He'll probably be given a 5 in the DB just because he's a Hokage but there's really no evidence in the manga that he's very intelligent.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 6, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> How does "You are faster than I am" translate to "You are smarter than I am" in your mind?
> 
> Tobirama has come across as smarter because:
> 1) He personally designed several extremely complex jutsu.
> ...



He invented rasengan but it was stated that he copied it from bijuu dama so...


----------



## lathia (Aug 6, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> *How does "You are faster than I am" translate to "You are smarter than I am" in your mind?
> *
> Tobirama has come across as smarter because:
> 1) He personally designed several extremely complex jutsu.
> ...



When did Elite Uchiha even remotely claimed what you assumed he claimed? Re-read his quote. He's talking about the panel where he sets up the tags to Hiraishin Tobirama and Hiruzen for barrier formation. What he wrote (and Tobirama said) specifically exemplifies Minato's aptitude to always make a move with a plan. Never a wasted moment.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 6, 2013)

lathia said:


> When did Elite Uchiha even remotely claimed what you assumed he claimed? Re-read his quote. He's talking about the panel where he sets up the tags to Hiraishin Tobirama and Hiruzen for barrier formation. What he wrote (and Tobirama said) specifically exemplifies Minato's aptitude to always make a move with a plan. Never a wasted moment.



Cause you have panel evidence of Minato planning to set up a barrier instead of Hiruzen/Tobirama or Captain Mokuton right?

So far the only thing Minato has proved in this battle is that he is fast as hell (slower than Tobirama last chapter but oh well  ) and that everyone of his techniques are a copy from the second, the uzumaki clan or the bijuu dama.

If he is smarter than the average person is yet to be proven.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2013)

lathia said:


> When did Elite Uchiha even remotely claimed what you assumed he claimed? Re-read his quote. He's talking about the panel where he sets up the tags to Hiraishin Tobirama and Hiruzen for barrier formation. What he wrote (and Tobirama said) specifically exemplifies Minato's aptitude to always make a move with a plan. Never a wasted moment.



Ah. I thought he was referring to the moment where Tobirama landed on the battlefield and complimented Minato's speed. Fair enough. Sorry, EU.

The rest of my argument still stands though.


----------



## lathia (Aug 6, 2013)

Shattering said:


> *Cause you have panel evidence of Minato planning to set up a barrier instead of Hiruzen/Tobirama or Captain Mokuton right?*
> 
> So far the only thing Minato has proved in this battle is that he is fast as hell (slower than Tobirama last chapter but oh well  ) and that everyone of his techniques are a copy from the second, the uzumaki clan or the bijuu dama.
> 
> If he is smarter than the average person is yet to be proven.



I need to show you a panel that didn't happen let alone I claimed happened? You're a silly dude. 

The argument is about recognizing the scenario they're in and not wasting moves. Meaning, don't sit there while the others get there, then setup the formation to begin a barrier. I'm pretty sure Minato sat there after he casually warped a Juubidama and telepathically communicated his plan, then Tobirama complimented on his ability to analyze and execute the fastest way possible to get in formation. This guy...


----------



## Morgan (Aug 6, 2013)

Ofc, I gave a 10.


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 6, 2013)

10/10

Sazen am dissapoint.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 6, 2013)

lathia said:


> I need to show you a panel that didn't happen let alone I claimed happened? You're a silly dude.
> 
> The argument is about recognizing the scenario they're in and not wasting moves. Meaning, don't sit there while the others get there, then setup the formation to begin a barrier. I'm pretty sure Minato sat there after he casually warped a Juubidama *and telepathically communicated his plan, then Tobirama complimented on his ability to analyze and execute the fastest way possible to get in formation. This guy... *



You are the only one looking silly using insults to hide your lack of arguments  Minato didn't plan anything, they did it on the way, Minato was faster and throw the kunais before they reach the battlefield, the hokages already know about the plan when they got there.

Don't know what kind of fanfics you read but nothing proves or hints in the manga such things  telephatically? what?  and Tobirama complimented what? they only thing he did was saying Minato's shunshin was better  as I said less fanfics and more reading comprehension


----------



## lathia (Aug 6, 2013)

Shattering said:


> You are the only one looking silly using insults to hide your lack of arguments  Minato didn't plan anything, they did it on the way, Minato was faster and throw the kunais before they reach the battlefield, the hokages already know about the plan when they got there.
> 
> Don't know what kind of fanfics you read but nothing proves or hints in the manga such things  telephatically? what?  and Tobirama complimented what? they only thing he did was saying Minato's shunshin was better  as I said less fanfics and more reading comprehension



You're telling me to provide a panel then you assume that all was planned off-panel? You are quite a dude. 

The last sentence in my paragraph is sarcasm. There is no need for you to write anything. That neg surely ruffled my jimmies though. :ho


----------



## Shattering (Aug 6, 2013)

lathia said:


> You're telling me to provide a panel then you assume that all was planned off-panel? You are quite a dude.
> 
> The last sentence in my paragraph is sarcasm. There is no need for you to write anything. That neg surely ruffled my jimmies though. :ho



Your whole post looks like a joke since you talk about and alternative universe, good strat saying it was sarcasm after you read the manga and see how hard you failed... but yeah have a nice day


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Mio said:


> He has nothing original and he's boring. His recent naming comedy seems like a poor attempt to give someone "perfect" a personality.
> 
> I used to respect his intellect, but recent chapter proved to me Tobirama has him beat in it. Minato was lucky that Tobirama laid the foundations for the Flying Thunder God. He would be weak and irrelevant without it.



And here we go again with the this shinobi is weak without their best jutsu shit again.  Let's take away every shinobi's best jutsu. Nagato without the rinnegan is shit. Itachi without the sharingan is shit. Hashirama without mokuton is shit. Onoki without jinton is shit. Do I even need to keep going?  

Such retarded logic is why this section is quickly becoming a cancer.


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 6, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And here we go again with the this shinobi is weak without their best jutsu shit again.  Let's take away every shinobi's best jutsu. Nagato without the rinnegan is shit. Itachi without the sharingan is shit. Hashirama without mokuton is shit. Onoki without jinton is shit. Do I even need to keep going?
> 
> Such retarded logic is why this section is quickly becoming a cancer.



sharingan is not a justu neither is mokuton or  jinton.

Sorry that logic fails


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 6, 2013)

KnightGhost said:


> sharingan is not a justu neither is mokuton or  jinton.
> 
> Sorry that logic fails


The point is that take away any shinobi's best fighting attribute and they're shit without it.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll give him an 8. He's actually really lame but he makes Uchiha fans cry bloody tears.


----------



## Cybore (Aug 6, 2013)

He is a decent character, but a bit too sue like for my liking.  Not enough showing in the manga and a lot of his rep is based on hype rather than feats (panels). Recent chapters haven't been very good for him, taking the distinctiveness out of most of his repertoire. Making tobirama the creator of hirashin was not such a good idea IMO. They should've just given tobirama a different less effective ST jutsu altogether.

 His only unique attacks shown so far are now more or less the ST barrier and in a way FTG V2 (hirashin+rasengan). He has still has plenty of time to shine in the Manga, and I know Kishi will give him his time to do so eventually.

Wish Kishi had developed him a little further and provided him the opportunity to showcase his moves in battle prior to him becoming a edo.


----------



## JPongo (Aug 6, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> We don't have a whole lot to go on, but we have yet to see much of anything that indicates that Minato has a whole lot going for him in the intelligence department.
> 
> He'll probably be given a 5 in the DB just because he's a Hokage but there's really no evidence in the manga that he's very intelligent.


And is there evidence that he's not intelligent?  5 just coz he's a Hokage?  What kind of lame thinking is that?  He's made out to be an intelligent character.  Just accept that fact; no need to try and substantiate your wanting to show he's not as intelligent as you think he is.
Geezus.



Shattering said:


> He invented rasengan but it was stated that he copied it from bijuu dama so...


And we can fly airplanes coz we saw birds fly, what's your point?
Not everything invented comes out of thin air in case you didn't know that.
There's usually something to start with.
NEXT!


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Aug 6, 2013)

voted 1 for both itachi and minato... yeah i really don't like mary sues sorry


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 6, 2013)

Just gonna start this off with a simple statement: Namikaze Minato is my favorite character in this manga and I certainly, definitely, and absolutely will give him a ten, but only because I can't rate him any higher than that. 

I have a myriad of reasons for liking Minato as a character, reasons which have developed and diversified over time. Of course, like anything good it was the superficial, the first impression that got me hooked from the start. Minato, upon initial glance, is a cool, calm, collected, professional, efficient, and downright badass shinobi and Hokage.

He is the fastest and one of the most powerful individuals in the manga, has impressive hype and portrayal, and is the late father of the main character (who gives him an air of mystery and enigma). His skill set was one of the most unique and refreshing in the series (until Kishi decided to be lazy and give Tobirama Minato's jutsu instead of making up something new), and, while not as novel as it once was still remains one of the most amazing fighting styles that make any battle he's in interesting. 

From the very beginning, Hiraishin had been my favorite jutsu. The ability to warp space and time to jump from point A to point B, combined with the dynamics and mechanics of using special kunai and markings to designate spots to warp to, and topped with unimaginable speed made for a truly incredible fighter. Having his level of skill and power standing in the manga despite not possessing a blood line was also a nice trait to have. 

And of course, while I'm on the topic of the superficial his design aesthetics is also one of my favorites in the manga. Especially his signature coat. 

However, all that I've talked about so far: his abilities, portrayal, design, all of that is just the superficial hook that got me interested in the character itself. You need more than that to truly be a fan of a character, and thankfully, unlike some people believe, Minato is more than that. 

I believe his character and personality, a trait underrated by so many, is something that truly makes his character endearing. 

In the past, I've written paragraphs about his personality. I'm not going to repeat everything I've said though, but it was extensive. 

For example,  


*Spoiler*: __ 





The Dreaded Alias said:


> *PLEASE READ BEFORE MAKING JUDGEMENTS*
> 
> Even though I love Minato's skillset/abilities, character design aesthetics, and portrayal in the manga as much as the next Minato fan, what really has endeared me to his character lately is his personality.
> 
> ...






This was written before the Edo Hokage reached the battlefield, and we got to see more of a Minato's personality and realize the hidden depths in his character. Minato, despite his standings, is a humble, sheepish, almost self-deprecating individual. His disposition can turn on a dime, from being a efficient, professional, and ruthless killer to a polite and respectful human being outside of battle. Sometimes he even has a tendency to act jovial even in battle, when things aren't so serious. 

His naming scheme for jutsus (ex. Rasen Senkou Chourinbu Kousanshiki) is so hillariously bad that its endearing, and really shows how much of a kid Minato truly is on the inside, despite his nature in battle.

Many chide Minato's character for not having a personality, but I don't believe that's the case. I couldn't possibly write so much on him if he didn't have one. One could say he has a bland personality, but that's simply a matter of opinion. 

Others say he's a Mary Sue, but I don't necessarily subscribe to that notion. Yes, he does have some sueish tendencies, but I don't believe its to the extent where he's a full on Mary Sue or that he detrimentally affects the story. 

A lot of the hype he's received from other characters and Kishi is due simply to the fact that he's the Fourth Hokage who saved Konoha by sacrificing his life during the Nine Tail's attack, and because he is the main character's father. Of course a character like him would receive a large amount of hype. 

His showings and portrayal in battle have also gotten him called a Mary Sue, because of his high performance against characters like Obito, A/B, and now the current war. Against Obito, however, he may have won the battle but he was outmaneuvered earlier during the flash back and was eventually the one who died that night. Against A/B, although its clear that he had the upper hand Bee was able to catch him off guard. Even in the current battle, although he's had his time in the spotlight other Hokage like Tobirama have shined in his place. 

Clearly, while he possesses an impressive record its not that of a perfect Mary Sue.

Its a combination of all these traits he possess, from the superficial aspects such as speed, skill, hype, portrayal, design, and abilities, to the deeper, more meaningful aspects such as character, personality, depth, emotional appeal, and influence on the story that give me so many reasons to place Minato as my favorite character, and the character I believe to be the most, interesting and well written in the manga. There's so many more things I could possibly say to support this, but I'm afraid my meager writing skills, limited character space, limited time, and laziness would prevent from compressing so much awesomeness in a single post. 

Minato Namikaze, Yondaime Hokage, Kiiroi Senko, you are truly an amazing character and deserve all the tens you can get. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



inb4 tl;dr


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 6, 2013)

-Firstly the point they are talking about is WEAPON. BEST WEAPON. Here I understand what you want to say:hiraishin no jutsu is just one jutsu, while a bloodline provides one with many jutsus. However just like sharingan hiraishin is the basis upon which many other jutsus are developed: hiraishin swap, Minato-long-name jutsu, space-time barrier,etc.

-Secondly, learning jutsus from others are just normal stuff. Minato had a vast arsenal, some of them he created (space-time barrier, rasengan), some he learnt from others, while making the original techs stronger (hiraishin no jutsu,Uzumakis sealing collection,frog summoning,etc.)

Better than some other individual (Itachi for example, who copied everything he had from other individuals)


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 6, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> I gave him a 1/10  honestly.
> 
> I used to like Minato alot in the past but this was back when we knew so very little of him. The more he was introduced in the manga and had his abilities and personality fleshed out, the more I came to realize that as a character, he just is flat out boring to me. He feels too perfect and his personality is not interesting at all too me. It's a similar problem I have with Hashirama too but he's more better to me because he has alot more stronger foundations to his character and history with creating Konoha and his viewpoints towards war plus his bond with Madara. Minato kind of has a bit of these qualities and also his connection to Obito but ultimately, Obito's rival is Kakashi and Minato's job is not to deal with these issues personally or make a lasting impact. His job is to simply support his shinobi as he did with giving Naruto the Kyuubi and helping his comrades in the current war.
> 
> ...



This, I don't know how to explain it better, but I did continue reading the manga because of him and Kakashi. I am a fan of many character, non has been such a disappointment than Minato. I expected something great ability wise and a unique personality or possibly similar to Itachi analytical wise but we got someone very bland and uninteresting. 

Right now his basically a collection of several characters.

Jutsu Naming from Hashirama.
Hirashin from Tobirama.
... and so on.
Very boring character, someone of his stature (Unsurpassable, once in a decade genius, etc) should have got more depth. Kishi did not deliver with this character, he should have gave Minato Hirashin as his own ability and not anyone else, he then certainly would have lived up to his genius hype to some extent.

Minato is definitely not a bad character like Obito or Sasuke, so he gets 5/10 from me...


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 6, 2013)

> Creates Rasengan
> RS  reincarnate uses it
> claims Rasengan is a shit jutsu


----------



## Arctic Fox (Aug 6, 2013)

9/10.


----------



## Kazeshini (Aug 6, 2013)

I was kinda indifferent towards him until these last few chapters he's been alright.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 6, 2013)

7/10

fast and dangerous
newest chapters made him seem like much less of a genius since he just takes everyone else's ideas and jutsu


----------



## Almondsand (Aug 6, 2013)

Just an unoriginal character... Personality is moronic as well.


----------



## Toonz (Aug 6, 2013)

A 3/10 is acceptable


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 7, 2013)

*Anything less than a 10/10 for the BAMFLASH  The "He saw through everything i did" Trollflash  Husband of Kushina, Father of the one and only NARUTO UZUMAKI,

will be a crime 

and btw, all those "Minato is so UNoriginal" comments...    yeah, Minato might have taken Tobirama's technique, but he's the one we saw first perform it, he is the one we saw all these years pwn and style on his opponents with it, Minato is the one who made it popular.Tobirama inventing it don't change NON of that.

Besides, most of everyone's favorite characters is using jutsu that the first Gokage, Senju, Uchiha, Rikudo Senin...   used/invent it.

*


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 7, 2013)

Deshi Basara said:


> and btw, all those "Minato is so UNoriginal" comments...    yeah, Minato might have taken Tobirama's technique, but he's the one we saw first perform it, he is the one we saw all these years pwn and style on his opponents with it, Minato is the one who made it popular.Tobirama inventing it don't change NON of that.





So because Minato took someone else's jutsu and "made it popular", then it makes him original?


----------



## Undead (Aug 7, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> So because Minato took someone else's jutsu and "made it popular", then it makes him original?


Got to agree with Pika here Deshi Basara. Your logic is ridiculous.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 7, 2013)

*Christ, both of you, can't you read my post properly?The fuck did i say that Minato is original?What i was actually saying, is that is silly to hate Minato for being "unoriginal", just because the inventor finally came and used the jutsu that Minato has been using already for 600 chaps.

I even mentioned that most of the Naruto verse, already uses jutsu stolen from their predecessors, to make myself even more clear.





*


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow, these poll results are certainly not what I expected.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 7, 2013)

Minato has gone down in popularity and the poll reflects that. He's not as strong as people expected and he hasn't lived up to his hype/expectations.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 7, 2013)

He is not stronger than RS. Wow, people surely said he was right? 

Atleast he is above Hebi Sasuke level, who is equal to Alive Itachi who is weaker than Obito (stated that Itachi needed EMS to surpass Obito).


----------



## ShadowReaper (Aug 7, 2013)

6/10. He is too idealistic as a character.


----------



## Saturnine (Aug 7, 2013)

Whoaaaa, Mr. Namikaze's already up. The easiest 5 I have ever given. The number 5 epitomizes his personality or lack thereof: Average. Bland. Nothing special. As are his vaunted abilities.

FYI I'm gonna give Itachi a 7. He's just as big a Stu as Minato is, but at least he's not an affable knight-in-shining-armor do-gooder like Minato. I like him better, though only personality-wise. Oh, and his abilities also do happen to impress me more. He's hype AND feats. Still, I have given many, many characters much higher notes so you Minatofags can't call me an Itachi wanker and will have to think harder to justify to yourselves the five that Minato gets from me.

And a fucking five it is


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 7, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Minato has gone down in popularity and the poll reflects that. He's not as strong as people expected and he hasn't lived up to his hype/expectations.



We're witnessing the end of an era.

Wow.


----------



## Saturnine (Aug 7, 2013)

Guys, I don't really understand the disappointment. Ever since Kushina's flashback to his battle against Obito I have been like "So this is it. Oh well, no big suprise there". Minato is good, but to think he can onepanel anyone is just silly. His super-speed is impressive, but it's only Shunshin and Hiraishin. Top-tier shinobi are very close to each other in terms of normal movement speed, so the likes of Kakashi, Sasuke and Obito could easily spar with Minato. 

His offense is lackluster too. He can only stab you with a kunai or use Rasengan on you. Kakashi can do better than that offensively. And please don't even get started on him "being so fast that no one would have the time to react". What kind of reasoning is that? He may appear behind someone instantaneously, but it still takes time for him to SWING the fucking kunai. As Bee has shown, if someone expects him, he can easily prepare for him. 

My current opinion of Minato is that he's only slightly stronger than Kakashi. And seeing Kakashi's own hype (super genius yada yada) and his amazing feats in this war this is nothing to scoff at. Actually it's pretty fucking big. Be happy with what you have, Minato fans. There is no shame in admitting your character "actually can't onepanel anyone he wants".


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 7, 2013)

Saturnine said:


> Guys, I don't really understand the disappointment. Ever since Kushina's flashback to his battle against Obito I have been like "So this is it. Oh well, no big suprise there". Minato is good, but to think he can onepanel anyone is just silly. His super-speed is impressive, but it's only Shunshin and Hiraishin. Top-tier shinobi are very close to each other in terms of normal movement speed, so the likes of Kakashi, Sasuke and Obito could easily spar with Minato.
> 
> His offense is lackluster too. He can only stab you with a kunai or use Rasengan on you. Kakashi can do better than that offensively. And please don't even get started on him "being so fast that no one would have the time to react". What kind of reasoning is that? He may appear behind someone instantaneously, but it still takes time for him to SWING the fucking kunai. As Bee has shown, if someone expects him, he can easily prepare for him.
> 
> My current opinion of Minato is that he's only slightly stronger than Kakashi. And seeing Kakashi's own hype (super genius yada yada) and his amazing feats in this war this is nothing to scoff at. Actually it's pretty fucking big. Be happy with what you have, Minato fans. There is no shame in admitting your character "actually can't onepanel anyone he wants".



*Minato's "offense" is lackluster?Naruto with all his nukes, still uses normal rasengan ALL THE F'N TIME.

Hashirama was gonna kill himself with a simple kunai.His epic fight with Madara at VOTE, ended with a sword fight.

But never mind that, Minato can just wrap your attacks and use them against you, plus once he tags you, there's shit you can do about it.He can just telleport you every attack he comes across and you are fucked.End of story.


He also has access to the frogs and Ma and Pa's genjutsu.

But hey, the strongest being in existence right now (Juubito) is giving Minato trouble, and that means that Minato is not all that he is hyped up to be....   Ignoring that that same being can still be, and is getting trolled by Hirashin and rasengans......



So all and all, Minato is still and always will be THE BAMFLASH!

*


----------



## Vanadius (Aug 7, 2013)

*Deshi Basara*

You and I have crossed swords in the past (back when you called yourself "narutotantaratard").  You were quite the troublesome opponent.  A pebble in my shoe, a real thorn in my side.  Once again, I find myself facepalming at your defense of horrible taste.  Nice to have you back.

Ok, I admit that Kishimoto has given Minato a "silly/jokester" side with the jutsu-naming quirk.  Much in the same way that Kishi gives Naruto a comical air (farting during his match with Kiba, etc.).  Hell, he even tried showing a lighter side of Itachi during that Edo Nagato fight.  But Minato continues to display a lack of real character.  He also has very little empathy.  I honestly don't think he cared about his students in the way that Kakashi did about T7.  It didn't seem to bother him that his absence and poor decision making led to Obito needlessly sacrificing his life.

Minato is still a flat character.  This is somebody who is the main character's father, is the Fourth Hokage, Kakashi's sensei, and Jiraiya's pupil.  He fought personally against the Nine-Tails himself.  There were so many questions regarding his motives.  Why did he seal the fox in Naruto for example?  What exactly happened that night?  There was so much we wanted to know about Minato.  You had all the ingredients to create a complex, multidimensional character (like Itachi), and Kishi drops the ball big time.  (I do believe that Tobito also did major damage to Minato's rep, but that's for another day.)

Minato's offense is bland.  We've already seen the Rasengan a thousand times.  A Kage should have more variety in his offense.  Besides that, all he has is a close range kunai stab.  Something any Genin could do, and it's real boring.   Finally, when did Minato have access to Ma and Pa?  They're not just normal Toad summons.  They're Senjutsu users, and I have only seen them collaborate with other Senjutsu users like Jiraiya and Naruto.  Minato can't use Senjutsu.

Bamflash?  Sorry, Minato is just lame and corny.  Your "hype" makes him look even more wack.


----------



## Njaa (Aug 7, 2013)

Minato is a weird one, it really does seem that Minato has irrelevant relevancy going on (.....), on one hand he is and should be an important character since he's the protagonist father as well as the 4th hokage. However, beyond those two facts who is Minato Namikaze? There is very little about him beyond what is relevant towards Naruto and that makes Minato feel....hallow.

He was a quiet kid that wanted to become hokage and that is as far as Minato got developed, hell even in Kakashi gaiden all we learned about Minato was that he was kinda aloof. Kushina's flashback didn't really explored Minato either and in the war so far he comes off "different" than the way he did before.

Overall i'm going to go with 5/10


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 8, 2013)

Vanadius said:


> Nice to have you back.



*Was that sarcasm? 



"A Kage should have more variety in his offense.Besides that, all he has is a close range kunai stab. "


That is your opinion, which Kishi obviously doesn't share.

Plus, as i said, Minato could just use your own jutsu against you.

Minato could also use combos with the frogs.




			We've already seen the Rasengan a thousand times.
		
Click to expand...


That's funny, considering so many people hate on Minato for being "unoriginal", even though he's the one we've seen use a jutsu like Hirashin "a thousand times".





			Finally, when did Minato have access to Ma and Pa? They're not just normal Toad summons. They're Senjutsu users, and I have only seen them collaborate with other Senjutsu users like Jiraiya and Naruto. Minato can't use Senjutsu.
		
Click to expand...


No one has ever implied that only a senjutsu user can summon and use em.

As to when Minato has had access to them?In Sage Naruto's debut, right after he rolfstomped Asura path, Pa mentioned that Naruto was catching up to Jiraiya and Minato, so the frog obviously knew them both well enough.




			It didn't seem to bother him that his absence and poor decision making led to Obito needlessly sacrificing his life.
		
Click to expand...


They were all ninjas, not babysitters.They were in a war, there were rules, non of what happened was Minato's fault.


No amount of Obito whining would make it seem like he has an actual point.It's just there to show how fucked up he is, and for other characters to tell him to stfu.





			Why did he seal the fox in Naruto for example?
		
Click to expand...



Because he could not let the village lose it's strongest weapon, which would've upset the balance between the villages, and because Minato believed that Naruto was the chosen one.You don't have to like that reasoning (i certainly don't), but that's what Kishi hammered in our heads, and in the end of day, when Naruto saves the world and all that, it would be "all according to plan"




			You had all the ingredients to create a complex, multidimensional character (like Itachi), and Kishi drops the ball big time. (I do believe that Tobito also did major damage to Minato's rep, but that's for another day.)
		
Click to expand...


"like Itachi"




But this is not the place for it, and i don't care enough for the weasel's character to even vote in his poll 


*


----------



## Ersa (Aug 8, 2013)

He's okay.

Your typical good-guy/strong character, pretty generic and not very complex.

Still, cool techniques and being a likable character earns him points.

8/10.


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 8, 2013)

The reason i like Minato so much is because of his use of Hirashin and he doesn't feel as serious as others.
so 10/10.


----------



## Vanadius (Aug 8, 2013)

Deshi Basara said:


> Was that sarcasm?



Actually it wasn't.  I enjoy having a sparring partner who can keep me on my toes.  But I sure as hell won't make things easy for you now that  you've returned.   We _are_ rivals, after all.



> "A Kage should have more variety in his offense.Besides that, all he has is a close range kunai stab. "
> 
> 
> That is your opinion, which Kishi obviously doesn't share.



Kishi's opinion?  Or Kishi's laziness?



> Plus, as i said, Minato could just use your own jutsu against you.
> 
> Minato could also use combos with the frogs.



Where has Minato ever used someone's own jutsu against them?  And when has Minato ever used _combination jutsu_ with any of the *TOADS*?



> That's funny, considering so many people hate on Minato for being "unoriginal", even though he's the one we've seen use a jutsu like Hirashin "a thousand times".



It was assumed that Hirashin was originally his own unique jutsu.  Now that we know he copied it from Tobirama, the "unoriginal" charge is even more 'spot on' than it was before.



> No one has ever implied that only a senjutsu user can summon and use em.
> 
> As to when Minato has had access to them?In Sage Naruto's debut, right after he rolfstomped Asura path, Pa mentioned that Naruto was catching up to Jiraiya and Minato, so the frog obviously knew them both well enough.



Interesting you've still remembered that little fact.  I guess this is the page you're talking about? [1]  As for your "logic", well one could argue that because Katsuyu knew Orochimaru, apparently Orochimaru could summon her.

You've also forgotten or looked over a few important details.   Ma and Pa aren't just ordinary toads.  They are "Great Toad Sages".  Summoning them isn't instantaneous, it takes time.  [2]  Jiraiya also summoned them in order to use "Imperfect" Sage Mode.  [3]  Unlike Naruto, Jiraiya actually needs to fuse with them in order to use it.  Not only was Jiraiya apologetic, he acknowledged them as his _superiors_.  Meaning that casually summoning them would be highly disrespectful. They only cut him some slack because he was up against the Rinnegan.

So your suggestion that Minato can just summon them like any random toad from Myobokuzan is ridiculous.  



> They were all ninjas, not babysitters.They were in a war, there were rules, non of what happened was Minato's fault.



So for a mission as crucial as destroying a bridge, they are relying on three child genin?  Two of which can't even fight?  Pretty stupid of Konoha's leadership if you ask me.  No surprise Kakashi's team came out of the whole ordeal pretty badly.  One member dead, one member seriously injured.

Minato is Kage level.  At the end of Gaiden, he practically destroyed the bridge himself.  There was no reason to split apart his students and put them in unnecessary danger.  He wasn't there during the "Rin three tails" incident.  Could'nt even recognize Obito behind the mask.  Sorry, Minato's fuck ups are partially responsible for the mess they're in right now.



> No amount of Obito whining would make it seem like he has an actual point.It's just there to show how fucked up he is, and for other characters to tell him to stfu.



Basara, you never learn.  Obito is actually on point here.  Where was the "Yellow Flash"?  Naruto could've easily ended up like Obito, so Obito has every right to challenge Naruto on BS like "I will never let my friends die".  Sorry Naruto, you need a wake up call, and Neji's death was it.



> Because he could not let the village lose it's strongest weapon, which would've upset the balance between the villages, and because Minato believed that Naruto was the chosen one.You don't have to like that reasoning (i certainly don't), but that's what Kishi hammered in our heads, and in the end of day, when Naruto saves the world and all that, it would be "all according to plan"



I know why Minato sealed the fox in Naruto.  I am referring to the mystery that Kishi built around Minato regarding his actions, the questions readers would ask, and how that would make Minato very interesting.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 8, 2013)

*


			
				Vanadius said:
			
		


			Actually it wasn't. I enjoy having a sparring partner who can keep on my toes. But I sure as hell won't make things easy for you now that you've returned. We are rivals, after all.
		
Click to expand...



Wow, we've barely exchanged words in years.I thought you had long forgotten about me."rivals" is pushing it a bit.

And i haven't exactly "returned".I ain't regular here no more.The "im out for a few weeks" is a permanent title.




			Kishi's opinion? Or Kishi's laziness?
		
Click to expand...


I doubt it's laziness.Kishi loves Minato, at one point he even wanted to make a Minato gaiden, according to an interview.




			Where has Minato ever used someone's own jutsu against them? And when has Minato ever used combination jutsu with any of the TOADS?
		
Click to expand...


Well, he hasn't...   but he can.

If he can teleport Juubi's Bijuu-dama to a kunai that he had placed near the sea, he sure can teleport it to a kunai he has placed near the Juubi or a tag.

Nami means "wave."
Kaze means "wind."


so in all likelihood, Minato can do combos with the toads.




			It was assumed that Hirashin was originally his own unique jutsu. Now that we know he copied it from Tobirama, the "unoriginal" charge is even more 'spot on' than it was before.
		
Click to expand...



Yes, but you made it a point against Minato, for using a jutsu (rasengan) that we've already seen a thousand times before.Tobirama doesn't get such crap, even though Obito and Minato spammed to death S/T techs long before his arrival.




			Interesting you've still remembered that little fact. I guess this is the page you're talking about? [1] As for your "logic", well one could argue that because Katsuyu knew Orochimaru, apparently Orochimaru could summon her.

You've also forgotten or looked over a few important details. Ma and Pa aren't just ordinary toads. They are "Great Toad Sages". Summoning them isn't instantaneous, it takes time. [2] Jiraiya also summoned them in order to use "Imperfect" Sage Mode. [3] Unlike Naruto, Jiraiya actually needs to fuse with them in order to use it. Not only was Jiraiya apologetic, he acknowledged them as his superiors. Meaning that casually summoning them would be highly disrespectful. They only cut him some slack because he was up against the Rinnegan.

So your suggestion that Minato can just summon them like any random toad from Myobokuzan is ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...


Oro has fought alongside Tsunade plenty of times, that's why he knows Katsuyu.Jiraiya and Minato don't seem to have had many battles together.

I never said that Minato could use Sage Mode, and that was the reason Jiraiya took so long summoning them-Sage Mode.When Ma summoned all the frogs + Naruto, it did not take that long at all.

And in the latest interview with Kishi, he pretty much said that Naruto could summon all the frogs, even though Naruto hasn't had special training to summon different frogs.




			So for a mission as crucial as destroying a bridge, they are relying on three child genin? Two of which can't even fight? Pretty stupid of Konoha's leadership if you ask me. No surprise Kakashi's team came out of the whole ordeal pretty badly. One member dead, one member seriously injured.

Minato is Kage level. At the end of Gaiden, he practically destroyed the bridge himself. There was no reason to split apart his students and put them in unnecessary danger. He wasn't there during the "Rin three tails" incident. Could'nt even recognize Obito behind the mask. Sorry, Minato's fuck ups are partially responsible for the mess they're in right now.
		
Click to expand...



This is what we call PNJ and PISS.These things only happened for the sake of the plot, not because Minato is a shitty character.





			Basara, you never learn. Obito is actually on point here. Where was the "Yellow Flash"? Naruto could've easily ended up like Obito, so Obito has every right to challenge Naruto on BS like "I will never let my friends die". Sorry Naruto, you need a wake up call, and Neji's death was it.
		
Click to expand...


us

"On a different mission"

Obito doesn't have a point when he blames Minato for Rin's death.Here's clearly in the wrong as he is portrayed, that's why he constantly gets told to stfu.


Minato did not create the system that made it ok for children to go on such dangerous missions. 

Minato is not guilty, just because he can't be everywhere at once, and save his former students when he is busy with other just as vital missions.





			II know why Minato sealed the fox in Naruto. I am referring to the mystery that Kishi built around Minato regarding his actions, the questions readers would ask, and how that would make Minato very interesting.
		
Click to expand...



I don't know what you were actually expecting, and Jiraiya revealed early on that Minato sealed the Fox inside Naruto so he can use it.And that those actions were provoked by "Madara"*


----------



## Vanadius (Aug 8, 2013)

*Basara*

Let's not get into an extended debate here.  However, I do want to clarify a few things.



> Wow, we've barely exchanged words in years.I thought you had long forgotten about me."rivals" is pushing it a bit.
> 
> And i haven't exactly "returned".I ain't regular here no more.The "im out for a few weeks" is a permanent title.



Well, I didn't want to use the word "enemy".   Let's be honest here.  You and I have never seen eye to eye.  We've always been opposed.  I don't see that changing for a very long time.  (Provided, you stop pretending you're leaving all the time.)  But our debates have always been entertaining, and I do learn quite a bit.  




> Well, he hasn't...   but he can.
> 
> If he can teleport Juubi's Bijuu-dama to a kunai that he had placed near the sea, he sure can teleport it to a kunai he has placed near the Juubi or a tag.
> 
> ...



That's real sloppy, and you know it.



> Yes, but you made it a point against Minato, for using a jutsu (rasengan) that we've already seen a thousand times before.Tobirama doesn't get such crap, even though Obito and Minato spammed to death S/T techs long before his arrival.



This is Tobirama's first battle, where he's at full power, isn't being controlled, and this isn't a flashback.  Tobirama has yet to show us Water-Element skills, which we know he has.  We've seen Minato plenty of times, and we've seen the same old techniques.



> Oro has fought alongside Tsunade plenty of times, that's why he knows Katsuyu.Jiraiya and Minato don't seem to have had many battles together.



So you're assuming Minato can summon the Great Toad Sages all of a sudden?  Come on, you're getting rusty.  You can do better than this.



> I never said that Minato could use Sage Mode, and that was the reason Jiraiya took so long summoning them-Sage Mode.When Ma summoned all the frogs + Naruto, it did not take that long at all.



I never accused you of saying Minato could use Sage Mode.  What I am saying is that there has to be a very good reason for summoning Ma and Pa.  Jiraiya had no choice, because he can't use Sage Mode without fusing with them.  Also, Jiraiya considered himself a "tadpole" compared to them. [1]  Jiraiya was Minato's sensei.  There's no way Minato is just going to casually summon them whenever he feels like it.  Ma is an elder, so of course she can summon Naruto.



> And in the latest interview with Kishi, he pretty much said that Naruto could summon all the frogs, even though Naruto hasn't had special training to summon different frogs.



Link?  




> This is what we call PNJ and PISS.These things only happened for the sake of the plot, not because Minato is a shitty character.



Blaming the "plot" is one sorry excuse for a defense, *Basara*.  Obito even called Minato out on it.  Kishi is making it very clear that Minato did make serious mistakes.  Those mistakes were caused by flaws in Minato's character, it wasn't just PIS.




> url]http://mangadoom.com/Naruto/604/15/[/url]
> 
> "On a different mission"
> 
> Obito doesn't have a point when he blames Minato for Rin's death.Here's clearly in the wrong as he is portrayed, that's why he constantly gets told to stfu.



I'm not just referring to the Three-Tails incident.  Minato couldn't tag Kakashi, Rin, or Obito?  He couldn't explain to Kakashi how to summon him with the kunai?  Those two Rock ninja would've been easily defeated by Minato if Kakashi summoned him to his location.  Minato can teleport, he doesn't really have an excuse.



> Minato did not create the system that made it ok for children to go on such dangerous missions.
> 
> Minato is not guilty, just because he can't be everywhere at once, and save his former students when he is busy with other just as vital missions.



Even if Minato couldn't stop children from fighting in wars, he went further and asked them to cut off enemy supply routes by destroying a vital bridge.  By themselves.  Minato also witnessed Kakashi's recklessness and should've known Kakashi was unfit to lead.  Minato also saw that Obito and Kakashi were butting heads all the time.  Their teamwork was poor, and Obito was not the type who could handle the harshness of war.  Kakashi also sustained an injury to his arm/shoulder.  

Yet Minato is...oblivious.  He just ignores all these warning signs, and sends them off alone.  Kakashi's team is seriously fucked up at the end of Gaiden.  Minato just seems to accept this as fate, when upon closer examination, there was so much he could've done to prevent the tragedies in Gaiden from occuring.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 8, 2013)

So Minato should risk the lives of hundreds of Konoha individuals for the sake of his team which has a Jounin leader? Seems legit


----------



## Rios (Aug 8, 2013)

Minato let Rin die!


----------



## CaptainCommanderRenji (Aug 8, 2013)

Rios said:


> Minato let Rin die!



And Kushina, himself, Iruka's parents and plenty of others. I blame Fugaku and Mikoto though. Why the hell are they going out drinking and partying while they have a newborn baby and a 4 year old waiting at home. Itachi was thus forced to stay  at home and babysit Sasuke, making him unable to solo the Kyuubi and Obito. 

1


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 8, 2013)

*


			
				Vanadius said:
			
		


			Well, I didn't want to use the word "enemy". Let's be honest here. You and I have never seen eye to eye. We've always been opposed. I don't see that changing for a very long time.
		
Click to expand...


As i said, we haven't spoke to one another in years.I don't see why we will be at each others throats all of a sudden.







			(Provided, you stop pretending you're leaving all the time.)
		
Click to expand...


Hey, you managed so long without me, so you'll be just fine.And i'll still be popping around, just not every week.




			That's real sloppy, and you know it.
		
Click to expand...


Eh?




			Tobirama's first battle, where he's at full power, isn't being controlled, and this isn't a flashback. Tobirama has yet to show us Water-Element skills, which we know he has. We've seen Minato plenty of times, and we've seen the same old techniques.
		
Click to expand...


Minato doesn't have an element?And yes, we've seen a lot more of Minato than Tobirama, you are forgetting however, that before the war we've only seen Minato fight seriously (against non-fodder) twice :

against Bee and Ei; and against Obito and Kurama....   and these fights only lasted like 2-3 minutes.

How exactly was Minato supposed to pull up some incredibly diverse arsenal in such a short time and against opponents that are fast in their own right, and won't exactly sit and wait?

And besides, Minato has already been confirmed to have had another jutsu while alive, that we've never seen:

This page





			So you're assuming Minato can summon the Great Toad Sages all of a sudden? Come on, you're getting rusty. You can do better than this.
		
Click to expand...


I don't understand why you have such a problem with this belief of mine.




			I never accused you of saying Minato could use Sage Mode. What I am saying is that there has to be a very good reason for summoning Ma and Pa. Jiraiya had no choice, because he can't use Sage Mode without fusing with them. Also, Jiraiya considered himself a "tadpole" compared to them. [1] Jiraiya was Minato's sensei. There's no way Minato is just going to casually summon them whenever he feels like it. Ma is an elder, so of course she can summon Naruto.
		
Click to expand...


I thought that Ma and Pa were upset because Jiraya keeps summoning them "at a places like this"

This page

Plus that's Jiraiya's character.He had such problems with Gamabunta as well, even got nervous and hid himself when Naruto summoned Gamunta for the first time.

Not like Minato who casually called upon him, and did not even bother apologizing for putting Gamabunta against Kurama.




			Link?
		
Click to expand...


I don't have time to look for it, i'll try to ask someone.







			Blaming the "plot" is one sorry excuse for a defense, Basara. Obito even called Minato out on it. Kishi is making it very clear that Minato did make serious mistakes. Those mistakes were caused by flaws in Minato's character, it wasn't just PIS.


I'm not just referring to the Three-Tails incident. Minato couldn't tag Kakashi, Rin, or Obito? He couldn't explain to Kakashi how to summon him with the kunai? Those two Rock ninja would've been easily defeated by Minato if Kakashi summoned him to his location. Minato can teleport, he doesn't really have an excuse.


Even if Minato couldn't stop children from fighting in wars, he went further and asked them to cut off enemy supply routes by destroying a vital bridge. By themselves. Minato also witnessed Kakashi's recklessness and should've known Kakashi was unfit to lead. Minato also saw that Obito and Kakashi were butting heads all the time. Their teamwork was poor, and Obito was not the type who could handle the harshness of war. Kakashi also sustained an injury to his arm/shoulder.

Yet Minato is...oblivious. He just ignores all these warning signs, and sends them off alone. Kakashi's team is seriously fucked up at the end of Gaiden. Minato just seems to accept this as fate, when upon closer examination, there was so much he could've done to prevent the tragedies in Gaiden from occuring.
		
Click to expand...



None of that is recognized or even implied as a mistake on Minato's part, or his fault.

Obito himself doesn't blame Minato for not teaching them how to use Hirashin and summon him.He just blames him for being late..

Minato himself (with all his humbleness) only regrets not figuring out it was Obito 16 years ago, and stopping him.You are putting quite the effort just to hate on Minato.



*


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 8, 2013)

10/10. Haters gonna hate.

BAMFlash > your fave character.


----------



## Rios (Aug 8, 2013)

Ƶero said:


> 10/10. Haters gonna hate.
> 
> BAMFlash > your fave character.



judging by poll results 30+ characters > him


----------



## Kaix (Aug 8, 2013)

Love his fighting style. Teleport everywhere and hit things with cripple/kill shots. It's brilliantly efficient. And this speaks nothing of the barrier.

More than that I love his personality. He's Kenshin Himura without the guilt; Minato is nice and calm and respectful with top tier tactical prowess, but when it comes to battle, he is brutal, perhaps the most brutal of any "good guy." Now though, he is given more guilt, which won't become Kenshin level seeing as his development should be more in line with a ghost development what with being dead and all rather than the atonement route. 

Last but not least, there is a classic greek tragedy to his character. He's the yellow flash, the fastest man of all time, feared and respected as the unsurpassable man by his contemporaries and yet time after time he was just a bit late and lost Obito, Rin, and Kushina. Then he kills himself while there were definitely other, better avenues that left him alive as Hokage and Naruto as Kurama. Despite the squeaky image that he is given by the his optimistic self, and his overhyping fandom/trolls, Minato is a great character.

I give him a 10 and regret nothing.


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2013)

Rios said:


> judging by poll results 30+ characters > him



it's actually 50+ at this point. lol


----------



## RasenganSake (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not the hugest fan of Minato. Well, I was-- but now he's just a okey character in my opinion. 5/10


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2013)

one of the biggest problems with Minato is that his character sort of got retconned.  He was shown at this genius can't do wrong character when in the end Kishi chose to make him more like Naruto once he got panels.


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2013)

No retcons, just expansion. Now granted it didnt make him more likable but hey, it was an attempt.


----------



## Kaix (Aug 9, 2013)

Nic said:


> one of the biggest problems with Minato is that his character sort of got retconned.  He was shown at this genius can't do wrong character when in the end Kishi chose to make him more like Naruto once he got panels.



Nothing of the sort has happened to Minato. I don't know if you bought too heavily into the fandom/trolls, or what, but Minato was depicted as a hyper genius, along with other such characters, and is currently dealing with a lot of personal turmoil because of Obito.

The same exact thing happened to Kakashi, a jounin whose intelligence made him a general and who very handedly took down the 7 swordsmen with his team. Then he sees Obito and blue screens off and on for most of the fight, which Obito pointed out in Kamuispace were he said that Kakashi had had plenty of chances to kill him but couldn't bring himself to do it. Right now it's the same thing with Minato, he's blue screening because of all the Obito crap and can't go into manslayer mode. There is no retroactive continuity to it, and to not depict Minato this way would be to either make him a flat character, or to retcon the whole respectful nice guy aspect of his personality.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 9, 2013)

Wank and terrible disgusting fan delusions aside, I'll give him an 8.


----------



## Laix (Aug 10, 2013)

Minato represents everything wrong with Naruto for me. I wish I could give him a -10 but the limit is 1 so that's what he gets.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 10, 2013)

7/10

the more panel time he gets, the worst I think of him. he started off a super genius who was extremely original then we learned he copied everything and is actually just a "normal" genius


----------



## Saru (Aug 12, 2013)

The poll is still open? I wonder if the newer chapters will have any influence on the outcome.


----------



## Saru (Aug 12, 2013)

I wonder if the newer chapters will have any influence on the outcome.

nvm, I see it's closed.


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2013)

.................................... this thread makes me sad


----------



## Saru (Aug 12, 2013)

Addy said:


> .................................... this thread makes me sad



I think it was intended to have the opposite effect.


----------



## Laix (Aug 12, 2013)

minato is a mary sue and that's me being nice

although i have to admit im an extremely biased minato hater but i also love the 'less mainstream' characters of nardo


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 13, 2013)

It's hilarious that he didn't break a hundred.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 13, 2013)

Addy said:


> .................................... this thread makes me sad


Yes, same here. I'm disappointed in humanity.


----------



## Saturnine (Aug 13, 2013)

Actually this thread shows that critical thinking is not a far-fetched notion to most members of this board.


----------



## Rios (Aug 14, 2013)

Minato showed some fatherly qualities when? I think he spent way too much time sealed away.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2013)

Rios said:


> Minato showed some fatherly qualities when? I think he spent way too much time sealed away.



actually, he is being developed into a father right now. 

if you noticed, he is surprised that naruto is strong unlike.......... pain arc minato who was fucking annoying with his "because i believe in you" bullshit


----------



## Rios (Aug 14, 2013)

You are right. He is laughing at Naruto getting hid in the head by a super powered bitchy shinobi like the proud father he is.


----------



## takL (Aug 14, 2013)

whats so wrong with a fater believing in his son?


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2013)

takL said:


> whats so wrong with a fater believing in his son?



no, that's not wrong. however, the way minato was presented in the pain arc was something confirmed to me in the kushina flashback. he pretty much had blind faith in his 1 minute old son to the point of thinking he is the savior, and sealed kyuubi with no instructions to naruto whatsoever.  meeting jiraya was just him being lucky.

i know you have to trust your own child but this is taking it to the next level that it ended being unhealthy. 

do you understand why i hate the prophecy/RS plot point? it is a very lazy way to explain and poorly develop characters. thankfully, kishi realized his mistakes with minato's development and now is correcting it.


----------



## JPongo (Aug 14, 2013)

Rios said:


> judging by poll results 30+ characters > him


What are you saying here?



Rios said:


> Minato showed some fatherly qualities when? I think he spent way too much time sealed away.


In case you missed it, it's him being a hero and for Naruto to be the chosen one.



takL said:


> whats so wrong with a fater believing in his son?


Takl, they just don't get it.  They will always try to find faults with a shinobi decision and an Uzumaki jin whom Minato was totally right about.



Addy said:


> no, that's not wrong. however, the way minato was presented in the pain arc was something confirmed to me in the kushina flashback. he pretty much had blind faith in his 1 minute old son to the point of thinking he is the savior, and sealed kyuubi with no instructions to naruto whatsoever.  meeting jiraya was just him being lucky.
> 
> i know you have to trust your own child but this is taking it to the next level that it ended being unhealthy.
> 
> do you understand why i hate the prophecy/RS plot point? it is a very lazy way to explain and poorly develop characters. thankfully, kishi realized his mistakes with minato's development and now is correcting it.



That's the story unfortunately. Deal with it, stop hatin'.  Move on.



And this poll...Minato's not done yet in the story.

Unlike Itachi who was constantly in the story prodding Sasuke on, Naruto had to have another way of dealing with hardship and that wouldn't happen if Minato was still around.

And please, let's not forget the Edo Hokages are the strongest soldiers on the battlefield for the alliance.


----------



## KibaforHokage (Aug 16, 2013)

61 votes for 1

Ohman you guys are hilarious


----------



## JPongo (Aug 16, 2013)

^We know where the haters really are, lol.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2013)

JPongo said:


> That's the story unfortunately. Deal with it, stop hatin'.  Move on.



no, i didn't deal with it. kishi realized it was wrong and now is correcting it 


and no, i will still hate pain arc minato and kushina flashback minato. they suck 8 types of ass.......... and kishi agrees since minato was ETd


----------



## BankaiLegend3135 (Aug 17, 2013)

For all those who said he has no personality, do you really have any idea what that means? I mean honestly? Just because its a personality you don't find appealing in your own tastes, absolutely does NOT mean a character doesn't have a "personality".

Or to put it in another way. Say you met someone in real life who had Minato's exact personality (Funny and goofy around friends, but serious as fuck when situations call for it, to put it simply), would you, with a straight face, tell that person that he has no "personality"? 

And for a fandom that likes to keep calling him "Perfect", they seem to like to point out his flaws as a sensei, father, and his shortcomings in the latest chapter. So by your own logic, he's not perfect at all. He never was. 

The only reason he gets the vast amount of hate he does is because most of this forum runs on Battledome, who's stronger than who, logic.


----------



## Synking (Aug 17, 2013)

1/10. Empty character for me, never felt anything for him. Cool abilities don't make up for that.


----------



## Laix (Aug 17, 2013)

> For all those who said he has no personality, do you really have any  idea what that means? I mean honestly? Just because its a personality  you don't find appealing in your own tastes, absolutely does NOT mean a  character doesn't have a "personality".
> 
> Or to put it in another way. Say you met someone in real life who had  Minato's exact personality (Funny and goofy around friends, but serious  as fuck when situations call for it, to put it simply), would you, with a  straight face, tell that person that he has no "personality"?
> 
> ...



you're being too literal. he has nothing distinctive about his personality that sets him out from the other characters.

naruto is boastful and outgoing as well as being comic relief often while posessing a good sense of judgement

sakura is the girl who can switch between sweet and sour in an instant and strives to be as strong as her friends

minato? he's just... minato. nothing interesting about him in my opinion. he's nice. that's it. there's nothing distinctive or memorable about him as a character. 80% of his fans love him for his abilities.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 17, 2013)

Hell no. We love Minato because he banged Kushina and created RS reincarnated in the process of doing so


----------



## BankaiLegend3135 (Aug 17, 2013)

Laix said:


> you're being too literal. he has nothing distinctive about his personality that sets him out from the other characters.
> 
> naruto is boastful and outgoing as well as being comic relief often while posessing a good sense of judgement
> 
> ...



And you're telling me that the vast majority of the characters that everyone loves is for their characterization and not their abilities? 



Pass me whatever the fuck you're smoking IF you believe that.


----------



## Laix (Aug 18, 2013)

BankaiLegend3135 said:


> And you're telling me that the vast majority of the characters that everyone loves is for their characterization and not their abilities?
> 
> 
> 
> Pass me whatever the fuck you're smoking IF you believe that.



hold on wait

stop

breathe

breathe

yes, people actually like characters for well, their character! 

we don't sit at our screen clapping like a seal when Minato uses a new jutsu

we are actually interested in something called 'character development!' 

61 '1' votes for Minato and you think its because he has one of the coolest abilities in the show?

haha

bye


----------

